# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2010



## AnDré (1 Out 2010 às 00:04)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Out 2010 às 00:29)

na primeira madrugada de outubro o ceu esta com algumas nuvens altas, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 13.0ºC. 

estou a começar a ficar com saudades daquelas noites chuvosas e ventosas para dormir melhor...


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Out 2010 às 07:26)

por aqui o dia chega com ceu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, sem vento e com 9.1ºC, que é a minima actual...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Out 2010 às 07:55)

O primeiro dia de outubro começa com sol e uma temperatura agradavel.

actuais 8.0°C e 88%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2010 às 14:10)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 24.6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Out 2010 às 14:45)

Boas Tardes!

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *21.3ºC*.

Mínima de *10.5ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Out 2010 às 18:04)

Céu parcial a maioritariamente nublado por cirrocumulus que se foram transformando em altocumulus. Vento moderado de SW com rajadas, máxima de 33.1km/h..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2010 às 20:45)

Boas noites.

Tarde com céu limpo e ambiente com alguma sensação de quente,actual 19.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.1ºC / 26.2ºC.


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Out 2010 às 20:54)

Por cá , 1008.1hpa,  tendency rain  outros dados ainda não está no exterior


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Out 2010 às 20:56)

por estes lados o dia esteve com o ceu geralmente limpo, com o vento fraco a soprar no final da tarde. 
a minima foi de 9.1ºC e 25.0ºC de maxima. 

actualmente esta tudo calmo, o vento sopra muito fraco e com 16.3ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2010 às 22:27)

Boas,por aqui tudo calmo com céu limpo e vento fraco de W,actual 17.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Out 2010 às 22:38)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de S, por agora tudo calmo, vamos a ver no que vai dar o FDS.

Actuais 14.4ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## Z13 (1 Out 2010 às 22:52)

Hoje já um pouquinho mais fresco do que ontem, as extremas ficaram em *11,3ºC  22,3ºC*

O vento tem aumentado na razão em que a pressão atmosférica tem caído.

Venha a chuvinha que já temos saudade dela!


----------



## Mjhb (1 Out 2010 às 22:57)

A pressão ainda está estável aos 1013hPa, sem vento praticamente. Só lá para amanhã....

Já agora, faltou-me dizer a mínima do dia: 7.9ºC, a mínima mais baixa desde Junho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2010 às 23:34)

Céu limpo com 16.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Out 2010 às 09:33)

Manhã nublada e de nevoeiro, pressão estável aos 1013hPa.


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2010 às 12:33)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por cá , 1008.1hpa,  tendency rain  outros dados ainda não está no exterior



Caro membro, seja bem-vindo a esta humilde casa.
Deveria postar no Seguimento Litoral Norte, visto que pertence ao distrito de Viana do Castelo e com isso, refira o local para haver maior credibilidade dos seus dados.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Out 2010 às 13:24)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o céu já apresenta algumas nuvens, mas ainda assim, com boas abertas e um tempo agradável.

Vento fraco e *20.6ºC*.

Mínima de *9.8ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Out 2010 às 14:53)

Céu com muitas nuvens e sol também com vento moderado de SW, na casa dos 20km/h.


----------



## Serrano (2 Out 2010 às 18:24)

Máxima de 22 graus no Sarzedo, após uma mínima de 10.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2010 às 20:03)

Boas noites.

Hoje acordei logo pela manhã com nevoeiro que durou até 9h porque nos vales do rio tejo ainda durou mais algum tempo.

Céu limpo o resto do dia com nuvens altas a passar a sul da cidade com aumento do vento de sw logo pela manhã por vezes moderado,actual 19.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.6ºC / 25.1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Out 2010 às 20:17)

Algumas nuvens, vento fraco e *17.5ºC*.

Máxima de *21.3ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Out 2010 às 21:34)

Céu parcialmente nublado, pressão estabilizada nos 1010Hpa e vento constante na casa dos 10km/h.

Actuais 15.5ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2010 às 22:14)

Boas,céu limpo e vento moderado de W,actual 17.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2010 às 23:37)

Tudo calmo tirando o vento,espero acordar lá pela madrugada ao som da  ,actual 15.8ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Out 2010 às 02:01)

Boas!
Começa a chover em Bragança.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Out 2010 às 07:52)

Manhã de chuva fraca a moderada, até agora apenas deu para 2,7mm. Vento fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas, ainda timídas, nao passaram ainda dos 15km/h. 
Pressão em queda, nos 1005hPa.

Actuais 14.2°C e 92%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Out 2010 às 08:28)

Bom dia!

Por aqui a chuva chegou por volta das 7h com apenas uns chuviscos, mas agora já chove de forma moderada.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Out 2010 às 08:31)

A pressão já vai nos 1004hPa, vento aumentou de intensidade, com médias de 10-12km/h e rajadas de 20-25km/h.....


4.5mm até agora com chuva fraca.


----------



## Bruno Matos (3 Out 2010 às 08:32)

Bom dia! Por aqui a chuvinha chegou agora mesmo!  
Sigo com 16,1°C.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Out 2010 às 09:13)

Chuva fraca  a moderada e constante com vento fraco a moderado de S/SW e alguma neblina. Pressão estável nos 1004hPa.

Actuais 15.0ºC e 95%HR.

Acumulação de 7.2mm.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Out 2010 às 10:03)

Chuva constante, fraca a moderada e vento fraco a moderada em leve intensificação de SW. Pressão em queda nos 1003hpa.

9.5mm.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Out 2010 às 11:36)

Por aqui, já parece um dia quase de inverno! O IM marca 16C com vento de 21km/h. Chove já há algumas horas, acompanhado de vento moderado. Está tudo alagado, hoje não é preciso regar!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2010 às 11:49)

Bons dias .

Então por aqui a chuva veio em força por volta das 9h durante uma hora ainda choveu bem com muito vento,neste momento vão caindo uns aguaceiros esfarrapados e vento moderado,actual 16.3ºC.


----------



## rcjla (3 Out 2010 às 13:04)

Às 10utc *29,9mm* no Fajão/Pampilhosa da Serra e *75,6km/h*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2010 às 13:44)

Boas,por aqui agora vai caindo bem com muito vento,actual 16.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (3 Out 2010 às 14:15)

Olá vizinhos! Só agora me consegui motivar a vir aqui pois tenho estado deliciado a espreitar à janela! Está um verdadeiro dia de inverno por estes lados!

A temperatura tem andado pelos *14ºC* ha já muitas horas, e desde as 5h00 da manhã já caíram *24mm*!

O vento tem soprado mais nas últimas 2 horas, embora a rajada máxima registada pelo meu anemómetro, muito baixo, apenas tenha ficado em* 25km/h*.

Por fim, desde as 0h00 a pressão atmosférica caiu 11hPa para os actuais *1000hPa*

Bom domingo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2010 às 14:25)

Vento muito forte e chuva ,actual 16.0ºC.


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 14:30)

Pampilhosa não foge a regra!


----------



## Lousano (3 Out 2010 às 14:43)

Em relação à estação do IM da Lousã a mesma está sem dados de precipitação há mais de 1 mês, mas pela minha estação foram cerca de 3mm nesse período.


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Out 2010 às 15:08)

Boa tarde.

Aqui por Carrazedo de Montenegro continua o temporal.

Dados actuais:

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h: *39mm*

P.A: *994,7*

Rajada Máxima: *65km/h*

H.R.: *96%*

Temp: *14,7ºC*

Fiquem bem.

*UPDATE: * Vento a intensificar-se, rajada máxima: *90km/h*


----------



## ACalado (3 Out 2010 às 15:40)

Dia Invernoso por aqui com chuva e vento moderado tendo já recolhido 26mm


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2010 às 15:41)

Por aqui chuva e 15,1ºC neste momento.

Relato também muita chuva e vento intenso ao longo da A7, A24 e partes do IP4. Dia muito complicado para viagens de automóvel.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Out 2010 às 16:40)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui muita chuva já caiu desde o inicio da manhã, no total *31.0 mm*. O vento também marcou presença com uma rajada máxima de 46.1 km/h. 

A temperatura actual é de *16.5ºC* e apesar do céu continuar encoberto, a chuva fez uma pausa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2010 às 16:40)

Boas ,por aqui cá continua a ,de vez em quando parece que é deitada aos baldes lá de cima ,neste momento está ser uma delas e muito vento,actual 17.3ºC.


----------



## fablept (3 Out 2010 às 17:13)

No centro de Vouzela..







Se caisse para o lado de trás, ia direitinha a uma casa.

Agora tá mais calmo, mas de vez em quando ainda sopra bem forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2010 às 17:33)

Neste momento deixou de chover mas o céu continua muito escuro e vento muito forte com 16.4ºC.


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 17:45)

Vento forte que se faz sentir nas Terras altas:






 - Mogadouro: *78.5Km/h*
 - Pampilhosa (Fajão): *61.6Km/h*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2010 às 18:59)

Por aqui ainda houve direito a uns minutos de sol agora para o fim do dia ,o vento continua doido e muitas nuvens,actual 16.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.0ºC / 17.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Out 2010 às 19:14)

Tarde muito ventosa e algo chuvosa, rajada máxima de 40.5km/h no anemometro, mas houve rajadas que certamente passaram dos 60. Precipitação de 34.0mm, que parou por volta das 18h. Pressao mínima de 997hPa. 

Actualmente, vento moderado a forte de SW e céu nublado, com 13.8°C e 92%HR.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Out 2010 às 19:14)

fablept disse:


> No centro de Vouzela..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressionante !!! Um cenário hoje "vulgar" por todo Norte e Centro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2010 às 19:49)

Boas abertas e muito vento com 15.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Out 2010 às 19:52)

boas

um fim de semana passado em gouveia em que no sabado o dia foi de ceu limpo, tornando-se nublado no final do dia. o vento no sabado tambem aumentou de itensidade. 

na madrugada de sabado para domigo o vento começou a assoprar forte por volta da 1h.

no domingo o vento esteve forte com rajadas muito fortes e achuva chegou  por volta das 7h 


actualmente ja estou em santa comba onde esta nublado, nao chove no momento e o vento sopra moderado


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Out 2010 às 20:03)

João Soares disse:


> Vento forte que se faz sentir nas Terras altas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas.

Isto são velocidades médias ou velocidades máximas?


Edit: desculpem, já vi que é médias de 10 minutos.


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Out 2010 às 20:13)

Aqui por Carrazedo de Montenegro o vento continua muito forte, mas a chuva já parou.

Dados actuais:

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h: *45mm*

P.A: *998hPa*

Rajada Máxima: *101km/h* às 19:15

Média de 10 min máxima: *81km/h* às 19:20

H.R.: *91%*

Temp: *12,1ºC*

Fiquem bem.


----------



## Serrano (3 Out 2010 às 20:48)

Chuva fraca no Sarzedo, depois de um dia com muita precipitação. Máxima de 17.4ºC e mínima de 12.5ºC.

Na Rádio da Covilhã noticiaram queda de árvores e de semáforos devido ao vento forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2010 às 22:39)

Boas,tudo mais calmo com o vento e céu pouco nublado,actual 14.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Out 2010 às 22:53)

tudo calmo por aqui, nao chove a bastante tempo o vento tambem abrandou estando agora fraco, sigo com uma temperatura de 15.7ºC


----------



## Fil (3 Out 2010 às 23:46)

Boas, chove neste momento por cá e a precipitação total do dia até este momento é de 36,5 mm (o meu pluviómetro marca a menos não sei bem porquê ). A temperatura neste momento é de 11,2ºC que é também a mínima do dia, a máxima foi de 15,0ºC. A rajada máxima foi de 50,7 Km/h.


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2010 às 01:51)

Montalegre também acima dos 100mm no dia de ontem. 






A estação de Xurés, junto a Pitões das Júnias, também ultrapassou os 100mm diários, registando ainda uma rajada de vento na ordem dos 130Km/h.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Out 2010 às 07:34)

noite de aguaceiros e algum vento, o dia chega sem vento, com o ceu nublado e com uma temperatura de 13.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2010 às 13:06)

Boas tardes.

O dia por aqui apareceu já sem  e manhã fresca com muitas nuvens,actual 19.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (4 Out 2010 às 14:09)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 18 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Out 2010 às 14:14)

Céu nublado depois de uma manhã com algum sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2010 às 14:39)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco com 19.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2010 às 16:08)

Por aqui continua uma tarde cheio de sol com algumas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 20.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Out 2010 às 17:13)

Ceu com muitas nuvens e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2010 às 17:34)

O céu vai ficando limpo de nuvens e vento fraco,actual 19.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.5ºC / 20.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Out 2010 às 18:50)

boas

por aqui o dia esteve com o ceu muito nublado, tornado-se pouco nublado ao longo do dia. nao choveu por aqui. o vento soprou fraco nas primeiras horas da tarde. 
os extremos de hoje sao: minima de 13.0ºC e uma maxima de 21.7ºC 

actuais: ceu nublado, algum vento fraco e com 18.1ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Out 2010 às 19:19)

Céu limpo que vai ajudando a temperatura a descer, com uma taxa mais ou menos de -2ºC/h.

Actuais 15.7ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2010 às 19:30)

Boas,céu totalmente limpo já com ambiente a refrescar,actual 16.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Out 2010 às 19:44)

A temperatura cai vertiginosamente...

Actuais 14.6ºC e 69%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2010 às 23:17)

Tudo calmo com ambiente fresco na rua,actual 13.6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Out 2010 às 07:10)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e *7.3ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2010 às 10:03)

Céu com muitas nuvens lenticulares, essencialmente cirrus e altostratus, parece mesmo céu de trovoadas, mas não é pois com certeza.

Mínima de 8.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2010 às 12:06)

Bons dias .

Algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco com o sol sentir-se quente,actual 17.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2010 às 12:17)

Nuvens altas e 15,2ºC.


Mínima de 8,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2010 às 13:26)

Poucas nuvens altas e muito sol,actual 19.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2010 às 15:14)

Muito sol com poucas nuvens,actual 20.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2010 às 16:48)

Tarde agradavél por aqui ainda com poucas nuvens,actual 21.8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Out 2010 às 16:51)

Depois de uma madrugada e um inicio de manhã fresquinha, com uma mínima de *7.1ºC*, revelou-se um dia agradável com sol, pouco ou nenhum vento e temperaturas amenas, actualmente nos *19.8ºC*.


----------



## Serrano (5 Out 2010 às 17:55)

No Sarzedo tivemos uma máxima de 19.4ºC e uma mínima de 8.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (5 Out 2010 às 21:18)

*Min: 7,4ºC

Max: 20,7ºC

Actual: 14,2ºC
*
Céu parcialmente nublado


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2010 às 21:28)

Dia com muitas nuvens, da parte da manhã essencialmente altostratus e cirrocumulus; da parte da tarde houve um aumento rápido e gradual da nebulosidade em especial média/baixa, essencialmente altocumulus, altostratus e stratocumulus. O vento foi fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2010 às 21:33)

Céu nublado e vento fraco de SE. Pressão estável aos 1009hPa.

Actuais 16.2ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2010 às 22:26)

Céu comptectamente encoberto com vento quase nulo do quadrante S e pressão estabilizada nos 1009hPa.

Actuais 16.1ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Out 2010 às 22:42)

boas

por aqui houve nevoeiro da parte da manha dissipando-se por volta do meio dia, deixanndo o ceu muito nublado. nao houve vento por estes lados. 
a nibina foi de 9.4ºC e uma maxima de 25.6ºC 

actualmente o ceu esta encoberto, sem vento e com 17.7ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2010 às 23:07)

Boas noites.

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 14.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.6ºC / 22.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Out 2010 às 07:29)

Céu encoberto, vento nulo e um ligeiro chuvisco.

Temperatura: *13.4ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Out 2010 às 07:31)

noite calma sem vento mas com alguma chuva pois esta tudo molhado, o dia chega com ceu encoberto e algum chovisco sem vento e com uma actual de 16.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2010 às 10:53)

Bom dia...

Aqui por Bragança vai chovendo fraco... A estação do Nosso Companheiro *Z13* leva 2mm acumulados desde as 0h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2010 às 12:49)

Bons dias.

Manhã com o céu muito nublado com alguma neblina há mistura.

Desde o meio-dia que vai caindo um chuvinha miuda e muitas nuvens que deixou a estrada boa para os toques para os mais distraídos,parace manteiga,actual 19.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2010 às 14:05)

Céu muito nublado com ambiente abafado na rua,actual 20.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Out 2010 às 14:25)

Chuva fraca miudinha e constante, cai de leve desde o início do dia, com acumulação de 2.2mm até ao momento e uma amplitude térmica reduzida. Vento fraco e constante de SE.

Actuais 16.1ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2010 às 14:27)

Boa tarde...

Desde o meu ultimo post um pouco antes das 11h da manhã as condições não se alteraram, mantém-se a chuva fraca mas contínua

Acumulações de Bragança:

*4.6mm* estação do *Fil*
*6.3mm* estação do *Z13*


----------



## Mjhb (6 Out 2010 às 16:10)

A chuva já parou, mantém-se o céu nublado e uniforme na cor. Acumulados 3.2mm.

Actuais 16.1ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Out 2010 às 17:20)

Boas Tardes! 

Por aqui têm sido um dia de céu muito nublado, com chuva fraca ou chuviscos, e assim continua.

Temperatura actual: *16.8ºC*

Precipitação: *6.0 mm*


----------



## Mjhb (6 Out 2010 às 18:40)

Céu meramente nublado, sem nada acontecer, sem chuva, sem vento sem neblina, sem nada...

Actuais 16.2ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## Z13 (6 Out 2010 às 22:27)

Dia chuvoso aqui pelo Nordeste e sem grande amplitude térmica. Os extremos de temperatura variaram entre os *12,1ºC  14,2ºC*

Precipitação total: 7,4mm


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2010 às 23:17)

Z13 disse:


> Dia chuvoso aqui pelo Nordeste e sem grande amplitude térmica. Os extremos de temperatura variaram entre os *12,1ºC  14,2ºC*
> 
> Precipitação total: 7,4mm



Esteve a chover durante muitas horas hoje em Bragança mas a intensidade da chuva foi sempre fraca, daí a escassa acumulação

A temperatura ronda os 13ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Out 2010 às 23:21)

por estes lados o dia foi de chuva fraca ate ao final da tarde, nao houve vento durante todo o dia. 
a minima foi de 16.5ºC e uma maxima de 19.2ºC 

actualmente esta encoberto com nevoeiro, ja nao chove a bastante tempo, nao ha vento e estou com 16.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2010 às 23:23)

Boas noites.

Tarde com o céu muito nublado e sem chuva deixou com que as temperaturas não fossem elevadas....

Fim de tarde o céu foi ficando limpo até ao momento,muitas estrelas ,actual 16.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.9ºC / 21.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Out 2010 às 07:23)

noite calma com bastante nevoeiro. o adia chega igualmente com nevoeiro mas ja mais fraco, e ceu nublado, pareçe nao ter havido chuva por estes lados durante a noite. estou com uma actual de 14.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2010 às 14:14)

Boas tardes.

Muitas nuvens e algum vento,actual 23.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Out 2010 às 20:13)

dia de ceu muito nublado, com algumas abertas da parte da tarde, o vento soprou moderado nas primeiras horas da tarde. 
a maxima foi de 14.4ºC e uma maxima de 25.4ºC 

actualmente o ceu continua muito nublado, o vento sopra agora fraco, sigo com 20.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (7 Out 2010 às 20:28)

A chuva ontem ainda caiu por volta das 23:30h, aumentando para 4.0mm a precipitação do dia de ontem

------------------------------------
Hoje a manhã começou nublada com alguma neblina, foi aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo do dia, com algumas abertas, em especial da parte da tarde, apesar do engrossamento das nuvens. O vento foi fraca a moderado constante, sem rajadas.

Actuais 20.2ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Out 2010 às 21:21)

Céu nublado, vento fraco constante de SE, pressão em queda nos 1008hpa, depois de uma breve passagem pelos 1009hPa.

Actuais 20.0ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Out 2010 às 22:41)

por aqui o vento sopra fraco e começa agora a chover... temperatura ainda alta e praticamente estatica nos 20.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2010 às 23:16)

Boas noites.

Tarde muito nublado com o vento moderado de sul a fazer subir as temperaturas,tambem choveu entre as 6 e 7 da tarde durante algum tempo.

O vento continua de sul e céu muito nublado com a temperatura estavél há muito tempo,actual 19.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.5ºC / 24.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Out 2010 às 23:18)

a chuva foi bem breve, estando agora so vento fraco a temperatura continua estagnada nos 20.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Out 2010 às 23:30)

o IM acabou de colocar todo o pais, com a exeção do algave e ilhas em alerta laranja.. 

o vento aqui aumenta de itensidade estando agora moderado, mas sem chva para ja


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Out 2010 às 07:30)

por estes lados a noite foi de vento fraco a moderado, mas sem chuva ate ao momento

actualmente o ceu esta nublado, vento fraco e com 18.0ºC de temperatura


----------



## adiabático (8 Out 2010 às 08:32)

Pela animação de satélite colocada pelo Vince aproxima-se grande festa para o Norte... Litoral?

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...centro-outubro-2010-a-4952-34.html#post233104


----------



## Z13 (8 Out 2010 às 11:19)

adiabático disse:


> Pela animação de satélite colocada pelo Vince aproxima-se grande festa para o Norte... Litoral?
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...centro-outubro-2010-a-4952-34.html#post233104



Bom, este post devia ter sido colocado no _seguimento _aqui do lado!

Aqui pela capital do Nordeste a chuva vai caindo _ligeirinha_... Até agora só recolhi *1,3mm*

A temperatura tem vindo a descer e está em *14,7ºC*

Curiosamente a máxima de hoje foi obtida à meia-noite!


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2010 às 11:32)

Bom dia...

Vai chovendo fraco/moderado em Bragança

A temperatura é de 14ºC


----------



## Serrano (8 Out 2010 às 12:36)

Chuva moderada na Covilhã, com 15 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2010 às 13:54)

Aqui em Bragança estamos na expectativa, à pouco brilhava o sol entre as nuvens, por agora o céu parece estar a encobrir

Registo 17.2ºC neste momento... Não chove...


----------



## maluco2 (8 Out 2010 às 18:01)

Em Vinhais começa a soprar forte o vento chuva ainda nada mas as nuvens são bastante escuras


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2010 às 18:05)

maluco2 disse:


> Em Vinhais começa a soprar forte o vento chuva ainda nada mas as nuvens são bastante escuras



Bem-vindo colega de Trás-os-Montes

Uns quilómetros mais para Este, em Bragança, ainda nada nem vento forte nem chuva...

A "Dona Paula" ainda não chegou ao Interior (muito respeitinho porque a minha Mãe chama-se Paula)

Os nossos colegas do Litoral já estão a sentir os seus efeitos

A minha estação na zona Oeste de Bragança marca 17.7ºC e 1008hPa


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2010 às 18:07)

A chuva está a chegar. Já chove com alguma intensidade a SW daqui.


----------



## *Marta* (8 Out 2010 às 18:21)

A quantidade de chuva que por aqui tem caído nos últimos 15 minutos é impressionante!! A rua já parece um pequeno rio...


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Out 2010 às 18:23)

Boas Tardes!

Chuva moderada com o vento agora mais calmo.

Precipitação: *20.0 mm*


----------



## maluco2 (8 Out 2010 às 18:24)

Por vinhais continua o vento forte chuva ainda não colegas de bragança de minha casa consigo ver a senhora da serra ai nos lados de bragança e neste momento não a consigo ver o que significa que estará já lá a chover


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Out 2010 às 18:51)

Parece-me que pelo menos até agora os modelos têm falhado em relação à precipitação em Bragança...é que durante a tarde nem uma gota!


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Out 2010 às 18:53)

por estes lados a chuva chegou por volta das 15h com um vento moderado, entretanto tive que ir a coimbra, onde começou a chover asserio por volta das 16.30h, houve um trovao bem forte (estava na zona do hospital) a partir dai a quantidade de chuva era impressionante, as estradas parecia um rio especialmente o ip3 onde estava cheio de lencois de agua. e impressionate a quantidade de chuva que caia. nao se conseguia andar a mais de 70km. 

a minima daqui e de 16.8ºC e uma maxima de 20.4ºC 

actualmente aqui chove certinho com algum vento fraco e com uma temperatura de 16.8ºC


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2010 às 18:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> Parece-me que pelo menos até agora os modelos têm falhado em relação à precipitação em Bragança...é que durante a tarde nem uma gota!



Isto está muito fraco para o nosso lado, mas parece que o melhor ainda está para vir

Por agora a minha estação marca 17.7ºC, não chove nem está vento(forte)


----------



## VILA REAL (8 Out 2010 às 19:01)

Em Vila Real tem chovido moderadamente após o almoço. Depois das 17 horas aumentou de intensidade mas nada que nos faça achar que estamos a ter uma tarde de chuva intensa. Aliás, o ano passado teve vários dias com chuva bem mais forte. Resta esperar pela noite que se aproxima.


----------



## ACalado (8 Out 2010 às 19:08)

Por aqui tem chovido desde as 1h e até agora já caíram 60mm, pela noite dentro certamente esta quantidade irá aumentar.


----------



## VILA REAL (8 Out 2010 às 19:10)

Neste momento chove bem por cá.


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2010 às 19:17)

Finalmente começa a chover em Bragança

A chuva ainda é fraca mas parece ter tendência para ficar mais forte vamos ver se assim é, a temperatura é de 17.5ºC

Edit 19:20 : chove moderado agora


----------



## Mago (8 Out 2010 às 19:27)

Boa tarde

Por aqui alguma chuva durante o dia...agora bastante chuva mais... 19,3mm desde a meia noite.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Out 2010 às 20:09)

Manhã apenas nublada e muito ventosa, com rajada máxima de 47.5km/h. A tarde começou calma com o stop total do vento e céu nublado com alguns chuviscos.

Desde mais ou menos as 16h tem chovido moderadamente e sem vento, por vezes chove forte, mas nada de outro mundo, nem nada que se lhe pereça.

Até agora uns 34.7mm de precipitação.

Actuais 14.9ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2010 às 20:17)

Vai chovendo moderado em Bragança

O inicio da chuva trouxe uma descida das temperaturas que caíram dos 17.7ºC para os 14.8ºC actuais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2010 às 20:19)

Boas noites .

Já há muitos meses que não se via o fórum muito concorrido ,é sinal de que 
qualquer coisa se passa...venham muitas coisinhas como esta .

Por aqui a noite foi de chuva até 9h,com intervalo até ás 15h,a partir daí nunca mais parou com maior intensidade a partir das 17h com muito vento.

Neste momento chove bem,actual 17.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.0ºC / 20.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Out 2010 às 20:29)

Chuva torrencial agora com vento moderado. A máxima do dia deu-se por volta da 1h com 19.3ºC e tem diminuído desde então.

36.5mm


----------



## maluco2 (8 Out 2010 às 20:50)

vinhais não tem vento está a chover o normal para um dia de inverno 11 graus de temperatura penso que este alerta de hoje pelo menos para estes lados estava errado


----------



## Mjhb (8 Out 2010 às 20:51)

A chuva já parou, com um acumulado de 36.5mm e o vento parou também. Há-de vir mais e melhor...

Actuais 15.1ºC e 99%HR(nevoeiro).


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2010 às 20:54)

Bela rega!







Com a zona da região da serra da Estrela a ser particularmente afectada pela precipitação.

Desde as 0h:
83,2mm - Covilhã (spiritmind)
78,0mm - Manteigas 
76,7mm - Loriga (jonaslor)


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Out 2010 às 21:14)

esta tudo calmo por estes lados, agora sem vento nem chuva


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2010 às 21:50)

Chuvinha da boa em Bragança, chove moderado, com alguns períodos mais fortes, o vento esse não está nada de especial

Registo: 14.7ºC... A estação do Z13 já amealhou 10.7mm


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2010 às 22:23)

15,4ºC e agora chove com bastante intensidade.


----------



## DRC (8 Out 2010 às 22:27)

AnDré disse:


> Bela rega!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bastante precipitação também pelo Soito (Sabugal) com um acumulado diário de 42,2 mm  segundo o site: http://soito.net/estacao/soito.html


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Out 2010 às 22:27)

Que chuvada monumental!!!
Já não me lembrava de ver chover assim!
Só espero brevemente ver nevar assim com esta força!!!
ehehehe!


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Out 2010 às 22:30)

Começou a festa!!!


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Out 2010 às 22:34)

Boa quantidade de precipitação registada na EMA de Castelo Branco com *20.5 mm*. 





Por aqui a precipitação até agora é de *26.7 mm*, mas em 24h.


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2010 às 22:49)

ferreira5 disse:


> Que chuvada monumental!!!
> Já não me lembrava de ver chover assim!
> *Só espero brevemente ver nevar assim com esta força!!!*
> ehehehe!



Que os Deuses da Meteorologia te oiçam Ferreira

Já houve períodos de chuva bastante intensa por aqui. Neste momento a chuva cai de forma moderada... 

A estação do nosso companheiro Z13 leva *21.1mm*


----------



## Mjhb (8 Out 2010 às 23:01)

Céu com algumas nuvens, neblina e sem chuva.

Actuais 15.2ºC e 99%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Out 2010 às 23:08)

esta tudo calmo esta a diminuir a neblusidade, ja se veem estrelas por aqui, ja nao chove desde as 21h e tambem nao ha vento, sigo com 15.1ºC


----------



## bartotaveira (8 Out 2010 às 23:19)

Boas.

Por aqui a chuva já parou mas ficou uma bela acumulação de *50mm* desde as 0h! 

Quanto a vento quase nem vê-lo, apenas uma rajada máxima de *65km/h* às 14:51, de resto bastante calmo.


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Out 2010 às 23:25)

Aguaceiro moderado e breve, mais 0.5mm. Pressão em que da nos 1004hPa.

Actuais 15.0°C e 98%HR.


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2010 às 23:46)

*27,2mm* na Guarda.
*24,5mm* no Sabugal (Martim Rei)


----------



## Mjhb (9 Out 2010 às 09:30)

Manhã de céu nublado e muito uniforme, um nadinha mais escuro a Este.

Actuais 12.1ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Out 2010 às 10:21)

Durante a noite ainda cairam uns bons aguaceiros, acumulando 16.2mm.

A precipitação destaprimeira semana de Outubro já leva mais de 90mm. Nada mau...


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2010 às 16:26)

Boa tarde...

Aqui pelo Nordeste está hoje um dia de céu nublado por cumulos, mas com boas abertas, ainda não houve nenhum aguaceiro... Entretanto o sol brilha e estão 16.0ºC


----------



## Paulo H (9 Out 2010 às 16:44)

Por aqui, de manhã o céu alternou entre o muito nublado por cúmulos com algum Sol. De tarde, vieram alguns aguaceiros não muito persistentes, acabou agora um.  Segundo o IM (15H do IM) registavam-se 14.3C na cidade.


----------



## Serrano (9 Out 2010 às 18:27)

Alguns aguaceiros fracos no Sarzedo, com uma máxima de 17.4ºC e uma mínima de 10.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Out 2010 às 19:05)

Depois de um aguaceiro fraco, a temperatura caíu mais de 3°C , mas não acumulou nada.

Actuais 13.7°C e 81%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Out 2010 às 20:39)

Céu limpinho, vento fraco de SW.

Actuais 12.2ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Out 2010 às 22:18)

Céu nublado e neblina.

Actuais 11.4ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2010 às 22:28)

Boas noites.

O dia foi de céu com muitas nuvens e aguaceiros fracos por 2 ou 3 vezes,muitas nuvens a despejar  de tarde a passar ao lado .

Neste momento nuvens baixas a passar com vento fraco,actual 13.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.4ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Out 2010 às 22:36)

por aqui a noite passada foram de aguaceiros e algum vento fraco, o dia chega com ceu muito nublado, houve alguns aguaceiros ao longo do dia. 
a minima foi de 13.4ºC e uma maxima de 22.3ºC 

actualmente o ceu esta muito nublado, sem vento e com 14.5ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Out 2010 às 23:25)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui o dia rendeu *14.7 mm*.

A temperatura actual está nos *11.8ºC* e de momento sem precipitação.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Out 2010 às 23:25)

Céu parcialmente nublado e alguma neblina.

Actuais 11.7ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2010 às 09:20)

Bom dia

nevoeiro e 7,6ºC.

Mínima de 6,6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Out 2010 às 09:56)

A manhã acordou com céu limpo, mas já está totalmente encoberto.

Mínima de 9.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2010 às 11:54)

Bons dias.

Muitas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 15.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Out 2010 às 13:35)

boas

depois de uma noite calma por aqui sem chuva nem vento, o dia esta com o ceu muito nublado, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 20.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2010 às 13:36)

Muitas nuvens com o sol aparecer de vez em quando ,actual 17.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Out 2010 às 14:37)

cai um aguaceiro moderado neste momento, acompanhado com um vento fraco muito fresco... a temperatura cai umas decimas para os 20.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2010 às 14:58)

Boas,tudo calmo com 18.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Out 2010 às 18:56)

Um dia totalmente deitado fora: todas as células a passar a km´s daqui.

Actuais 15.6ºc e 74%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Out 2010 às 20:06)

Céu nublado e vento nulo. Não choveu todo o dia...

Actuais 13.3ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Out 2010 às 20:35)

por aqui choveu durante 40 minutos, depois disso ficou encoberto ate ao final da tarde. 
o vento soprou fraco durante o aguaceiro. 
a minima foi de 10.9ºC e uma maxima de 22.3ºC 

actualmente o ceu esta pouco nublado sem vento e com uma temperatura ja nos 13.9ºC, de certo que iremos ter nevoeiro por aqui...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2010 às 20:38)

Boas noites.

A tarde ainda foi com algumas descargas de  pela zona e na cidade,belas formações que se vião ,actual 13.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.4ºC / 19.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Out 2010 às 21:11)

Céu limpo.

Actuais 12.3ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2010 às 21:34)

Hoje tivemos um dia agradável ideal para um passeio (*vejam este tópico*), a meio da tarde apareceram uma nuvens ameaçadores mas apenas largaram uns pingos insignificantes, o resto passou ao lado da cidade

Céus ameaçadorores






Alguma virga 





O Nosso Castelo sob negras nuvens





EXTREMOS DA MINHA ESTAÇÃO HOJE: 7.0ºC/ 17.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (10 Out 2010 às 22:28)

Céu parcialmente nublado e temperatura mais ou menos parada.

Actuais 11.5ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2010 às 22:30)

Por aqui tudo calmo com o céu estrelado e vento muito fraco,actual 13.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Out 2010 às 22:42)

Despeço-me com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de SW.

Actuais 11.4ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Out 2010 às 00:28)

tudo calmo, ceu praticamante limpo e a formar-se o senhor nevoeiro, estou sem vento e com ums temperatura de 12.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Out 2010 às 07:32)

o dia chega com um nevoeiro mao muito cerrado, sem vento e com uma tempratura de 9.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2010 às 13:40)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui hoje tudo muito sossegado ,céu limpo e vento fraco e ambiente agradavél,actual 19.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Out 2010 às 14:03)

16,8ºC e chuva fraca por aqui.

8,1ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Serrano (11 Out 2010 às 14:20)

Boas abertas na Covilhã, com 19 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2010 às 15:07)

Céu com algumas nuvens, em especial a norte.

Mínima de 7.6°C.


----------



## Z13 (11 Out 2010 às 17:07)

Por aqui vão aparecendo alguns aguaceiros que já depositaram *2,3mm* no meu pluviómetro.

A temperatura está nos *14,8ºC*


A mínima desta manhã ficou nos *7,4ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2010 às 17:15)

Céu cada vez mais encoberto em especial a NE, com vento fraco de S.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2010 às 19:17)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com momentos de céu muito nublado e mais ainda para o interior da P.Ibérica ...

Neste momento poucas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 18.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.5ºC / 21.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2010 às 19:27)

Céu nublado, bastante escuro a Nordeste. Ainda espero uma chuvita fraca...

Actuais 17.0ºC e 72%HR:


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2010 às 20:26)

Céu nublado, nem pinga: chegam cá nuvens até bem estruturadas e simplesmente, dissipam...

Actuais 15.9ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2010 às 20:52)

Boa noite..

Nesta tarde tivemos por aqui alguma chuva fraca por aqui no entanto à pouco tivemos um aguaceiro bem forte

13.5ºC por agora


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2010 às 21:47)

Nuvens ao longe, e pelos vistos trazem bastante chuva. A ver se ainda recebo um presentinho do céu...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2010 às 21:51)

Boas,o céu meio nublado e vento fraco,com ambiente na rua sem fresco,actual 17.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2010 às 22:37)

E vai chovendo fraco a moderado e constante, ainda sem acumulação.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Out 2010 às 22:45)

por aqui o nevoeiro levantou por volta das 12h deixando o ceu limpo e um sol quente ate parecia primavera. mas via-se muitas nuvens para os lados de viseu. 
nao houve vento durante o dia. 
a minima foi de 8.8ºC e uma maxima de 22.7ºc 

actualmente esta o ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 15.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2010 às 22:46)

E vai chovendo, ora fraco ora moderado, sempre constante.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2010 às 23:03)

Parou a chuva, pelo menos agora. espero que venha mais.

Boa noite a todos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2010 às 23:35)

Algumas nuvens e com 17.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Out 2010 às 07:28)

boas

por aqui deve ter chovido de noite pois esta tudo molhado, o dia chega com ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e com uma actual de 13.7ºC


----------



## Z13 (12 Out 2010 às 12:08)

Ambiente meio farrusco aqui pelo nordeste...

Mínima de *11,6ºC* esta manha


*15,9ºC* actuais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2010 às 12:22)

Boas tardes.

Céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 20.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2010 às 13:57)

Boas,muitas nuvens e com o sol quente ,actual 21.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Out 2010 às 17:59)

Manhã fresca e solarenga, tarde amena com muitas nuvens e sol quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2010 às 18:20)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui os campos já vão mudando de cor,depois das ultimas chuvadas e com muito sol já vai aparecendo a ervinha ...

Muito sol e algumas nuvens e com o ambiente mais quentinho de tarde,actual 21.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.6ºC / 23.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Out 2010 às 18:37)

dia de ceu pouco nublado tronado-se muito nublado agora neste fim da tarde com nuvens bem escuras mas que nao dao em nada, nao houve vento durante todo o dia. 
a minima foi de 13.7ºC e uma maxima de 23.6ºC 

actualmete esta nublado, sem vento e com 21.3ºC de temperaura


----------



## Mjhb (12 Out 2010 às 18:41)

Céu quase limpo, vento fraco e uma temperatura bem agradável...

Mínima de 11.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Out 2010 às 19:59)

Céu limpinho e vento fraco e constante de E.

Actuais 17.7º e 696HR.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Out 2010 às 21:14)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Actuais 15.5ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Out 2010 às 07:28)

boas

o dia chega com ceu limpo e com bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio. nao ha vento e estou com uma temperatura de 12.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2010 às 12:35)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e mais vento hoje,actual 21.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2010 às 14:02)

Algumas nuvens e muito sol ,ambiente mais quente,actual 23.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (13 Out 2010 às 14:15)

Brilha o sol na Covilhã, com 21.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2010 às 14:58)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NE. Um dia a lembrar a primavera.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2010 às 17:53)

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco de E.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2010 às 18:55)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com algumas nuvens e vento fraco,pela tarde a sombra já sabia bem ,o sol já anda baixo e fazia-se sentir...

Ainda algumas nuvens  e algumas em tom de alaranjado a poente ,actual 20.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.5ºC / 24.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2010 às 18:57)

Dia quente e de algumas nuvens.

Actuais 19.6ºC e 52%HR


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Out 2010 às 19:12)

por aqui o dia foi de sol e relativamente quente o vento soprou fraco entre as 10h e as 15h 
a minima foi de 12.0ºC e uma maxima de 25.0ºC

actuais: 
ceu limpo
sem vento 
1007 hPa 
20.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2010 às 19:33)

Por aqui mais calmo não podia estar...sem vento e muitas nuvens´,actual 20.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2010 às 19:40)

Céu limpo e vento nulo. Boring...

edit(20:14) - Actuais 17.6ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2010 às 22:18)

Céu estrelado e vento agradável de nordeste.

Actuais 15.8°C e 66%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2010 às 22:35)

Boas,o céu já limpou e vento fraco de NE,actual 18.3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2010 às 23:36)

Boa noite

Aqui no Nordeste hoje tivemos um dia de sol sem grande história em termos meteorológicos e com temperaturas amenas.

Extremos da minha estação do dia 13 de Outubro: *9.3ºC*/*19.8ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Out 2010 às 07:53)

o dia chega com ceu limpo, e com alguns bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio.
nao ha vento e estou com 11.2ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2010 às 18:49)

Boas tardes.

Visto daqui pela manhã,céu com algumas nuvens e nevoeiro nos vales do rio tejo...

Pela tarde aumento de mais nuvens com momentos muito nublado ,actual 20.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.6ºC / 23.0ºc.

E amanhã já é sexta .


----------



## Mjhb (14 Out 2010 às 20:02)

Manhã frequita e muito agradável com muito sol e vento moderado.
A partir da hora de almoço, começaram a formar nuvens a norte, que rápido povoaram o céu, mas nem por isso o sol se tornou mais brando, nem com vento moderado.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Out 2010 às 20:53)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e pressão estável aos 1014hPa.

Actuais 14.8ºC e 74%HR:


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Out 2010 às 21:47)

o dia por estes lados foi de ceu limpo, tornando-se nublado durante a tarde. 
o vento soprou fraco durante as primeiras horas da tarde. 
a minima foi de 11.2ºC e uma maxima de 23.2ºC 

actualmente o vento sopra fraco, ceu pouco nublado e com uma temperatura de 16.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2010 às 21:55)

Boas,céu limpo com ambiente nocturno mais fresco hoje,actual 16.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Out 2010 às 22:45)

Esta noite está mais fresca e mais seca. Já é tempo do frio começar a espreitar...

Actuais 13.5°C e 78%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Out 2010 às 07:31)

boas

o dia por aqui chega com nevoeiro sem vento e com uma temperatura de 14.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2010 às 12:24)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã muito nevoeiro a sul da cidade nos vales do rio tejo,por aqui limpo e cá continua ,actual 19.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2010 às 13:53)

Muito sol e vento fraco e agora com algumas nuvens,actual 21.2ºC.

Para a acabar a semana,vou até Vila de Rei em serviço .


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2010 às 18:13)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 14,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

7,7ºC / 15,7ºC


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2010 às 18:26)

Boa tarde

Em Bragança tivemos um dia de céu maioritariamente pouco nublado com algum fresco pela manhã, mas nada de especial.

Os meus extremos: 7.9ºC/16.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2010 às 19:04)

Boas tardes.

Tarde soalheira e céu com algumas nuvens,actual 17.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.0ºC / 22.1ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Out 2010 às 19:31)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Em Bragança tivemos um dia de céu maioritariamente pouco nublado com algum fresco pela manhã, mas nada de especial.
> 
> Os meus extremos: 7.9ºC/16.3ºC



O fresco a sério está já aí... 
Que inveja...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2010 às 19:45)

Tudo calmo com 16.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2010 às 19:54)

mr. phillip disse:


> O fresco a sério está já aí...
> Que inveja...



Pois parece que sim, o fresco para a semana já se vai fazer sentir com mínimas próximas de *0ºC*, nada mau para o mês de Outubro.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Out 2010 às 20:32)

Céu parcialmente nublado com vento fresco de NE.

Actuais 15.6ºC e 69%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Out 2010 às 21:05)

por aqui o nevoeiro levantou um pouco antes do meio dia deixando o ceu limpo. 
nao houve vento. 
a minima foi de 14.2ºC e uma maxima de 22.9ºC 

actualmete: ceu limpo, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 15.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2010 às 22:06)

Boas,céu limpo e com 15.0ºC.


----------



## Fil (15 Out 2010 às 22:13)

Por cá estão 10,8ºC e céu praticamente limpo. Dia soleado mas fresco com mínima de 7,4ºC e máxima de 14,3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Out 2010 às 08:09)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NE.

Actuais 10.2ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Out 2010 às 10:16)

Está fresco e muito sol com muito vento e folhas coloridas pelo ar. É lindo o Outono no campo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2010 às 11:51)

Bons dias .

Então por aqui,para não fugir há regra,céu limpo e vento fraco com uma temperatura de 18.5ºC,está bom assim .


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2010 às 12:22)

Bom dia.

Ao contrario da maioria do País aqui em Bragança o céu está encoberto e o dia tem sido fresco, a máxima e temperatura actual é de *10.9ºC*, a mínima ficou-se pelos *4.9ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (16 Out 2010 às 12:49)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de E, agora 16.0ºC e 53%HR(medida com o sensor interior da estação).


----------



## Mjhb (16 Out 2010 às 14:02)

Continua o vento moderado a forte e o sol bastante intenso apesar da temperatura fresca.

Actuais 17.1ºC e 53%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2010 às 15:04)

Boas,Céu limpo pela cidade com algumas nuvens em volta ,portanto muito sol com 21.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Out 2010 às 15:32)

Muito sol, muito vento e temperatura agradável, na casa dos 17ºC.


----------



## Serrano (16 Out 2010 às 16:27)

17 graus no Sarzedo, tendo registado uma mínima de 7.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Out 2010 às 16:54)

Céu limpo e temperatura amena com vento fraco e sol bastante intenso.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2010 às 17:46)

Boas,Tarde com céu limpo e agradavél para andar ao sol ...

Neste momento algumas nuvens a poente  a fazer alguma sombra aqui pelo bairro,actual 20.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.6ºC / 22.1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2010 às 18:08)

Boa tarde

O dia hoje aqui pelo Nordeste foi frio para a época em que estamos, por agora o sol brilha mas durante a manhã e o inicio da tarde esteve encoberto.  

Extremos do dia: *4.9ºC/13.6ºC*(_máxima e mínima mais baixas deste Outono_)


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2010 às 18:26)

Aqui também registei o primeiro dia, deste ano climático, com média inferior a 10ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

5,9ºC / 13,2ºC


Por agora, céu limpo e 12,6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Out 2010 às 19:42)

Céu limpo com vento fraco de ENE.

Actuais 15.1ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2010 às 19:55)

Boas,céu limpo e algum vento,actual 17.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Out 2010 às 20:13)

Tenho reparada que desde há uns dias que a temperatura cai rapidamente(0.1ºC/2min) até por volta desta hora, estagna durante uma meia hora e volta à descida acentuada.

Não é nada desta estação, porque coloquei um outro sensor lá fora e ainda agora vi que parou na mesma temperatura e hora que a estação...

Esquisito........


----------



## Mjhb (16 Out 2010 às 21:06)

E volta o arrefecimento rápido com céu limpo, pressão em subida e vento fraco de NE em intensificação.

Actuais 13.9ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## Fil (16 Out 2010 às 21:13)

Boas, neste momento 9,0ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Mínima de 6,0ºC e máxima de 11,7ºC. Na estação do IPB a mínima foi de 2,6ºC e amanhã e nos dias seguintes deverá ser menor.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Out 2010 às 21:31)

Céu limpo e 13.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2010 às 09:34)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens a sobre a Serra da Nogueira, nevoeiro nos vales mais baixos e 7,7ºC.

Mínima de 4,7ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2010 às 11:57)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo e vento moderado de E,actual 18.0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2010 às 12:02)

Bom dia..

Bela manhã de sol em Bragança, as mínimas estão a ficar interessantes por aqui, hoje ainda desceu mais um pouco que ontem e ficou-se pelos 4.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2010 às 15:10)

Boas,céu limpo e algum vento,actual 21.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2010 às 16:16)

Céu limpo com 20.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (17 Out 2010 às 18:11)

Máxima de 16.9ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de 6.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2010 às 19:29)

Boas,céu limpo com algum vento,actual 16.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.0ºC / 21.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2010 às 19:51)

Dia agradável de sol e muito vento, mas a mínima ficou muito aquém das minhas expectativas, com apenas 8.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2010 às 21:38)

Céu limpo e vento fraco e frio de NE.

Actuais 12.0ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Out 2010 às 21:51)

boas

em gouveia o sabado esteve com ceu limpo, sem vento. 
os extremos de sabado: 10.3ºC minima, 22.6ºC de maxima. 

do domingo o vento começou a assoprar moderado desde as 1h da manha e assim esteve durante toda a noite e tambem todo o dia, quando vim embora o vento ainda se fazia sentir. o ceu esteve sempre limpo. 
os exremos: 7.8ºC de minima e 20.7ºC de maxima. 

actualmente estou em santa comba dão onde o vento sopra fraco, ceu limpo e com uma temperatura de 14.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2010 às 22:27)

Boas,por aqui a noite já está a ser mais fresca com o vento moderado de N/NE,actual 14.0ºC.


----------



## Bruno Matos (18 Out 2010 às 01:46)

Domingo com céu pouco nublado e noite bastante fresquinha   com algum vento de NE.
Neste momento  12.3ºC e 41% HR
Boa semana a todos!


----------



## Bruno Matos (18 Out 2010 às 05:08)

Despeço-me por agora com 9.2ºC e 98%HR.
Até logo


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Out 2010 às 07:04)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo, sem vento e 8.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Out 2010 às 07:29)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, vento moderado e com uma temperatura de 10.3ºC


----------



## Z13 (18 Out 2010 às 10:27)

Bom dia!

De regresso ao meu posto de observação, com sol e *8,3ºC*



A mínima esta manhã já foi bem interessante, ficando em *+1,1ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## DRC (18 Out 2010 às 10:30)

O frio já se faz sentir pelo Interior Norte e Centro, ás 08h00 UTC (09h00 de Lisboa) o Instituto de Meteorologia registava as seguintes temperaturas: 

*> Montalegre: 3,2ºC
> Sabugal (Martim Rei): 3,7ºC
> Guarda: 4,0ºC
> Trancoso (Bandarra): 4,1ºC
> Bragança: 4,3ºC*


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2010 às 10:59)

Bom dia.

A mínima de hoje na minha estação ficou-se pelos *2.9ºC*, neste momento está sol, mas algumas nuvens povoam o céu, a temperatura vai subindo


----------



## tiaguh7 (18 Out 2010 às 12:35)

a registar de Bragança, hoje o dia ja acordou com uma fina camada de geada que se fazia notar nos carros e tambem no lameiro do IPB


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2010 às 13:29)

Céu limpo e 11,5ºC por aqui.

Registei hoje a primeira geada da temporada com um valor mínimo de 3,0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (18 Out 2010 às 14:08)

17.5ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã. Registei uma mínima de 5ºC, num local que nem é muito favorável a mínimas espectaculares com tempo anticiclónico.


----------



## Veterano (18 Out 2010 às 14:11)

Dan disse:


> Céu limpo e 11,5ºC por aqui.
> 
> Registei hoje a primeira geada da temporada com um valor mínimo de 3,0ºC.



  Já se vislumbra alguma neve na Sanabria, Dan?


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2010 às 14:21)

Veterano disse:


> Já se vislumbra alguma neve na Sanabria, Dan?



Ainda não. Na cordilheira Cantábrica já nevou ontem e na Sanábria pode ter caído também qualquer coisa, mas ainda não se vê nada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2010 às 19:42)

Boas noites.

Dia de céu limpo todo o dia e já fresco logo pela manhã...

Neste momento vento muito fraco e descida da temperatura mais acentuada,actual 16.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.5ºC / 21.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2010 às 21:13)

Tudo calmo com 14.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Out 2010 às 21:40)

Manhã um pouco fresca, dia ventoso ameno e solarengo.

Mínima de 8.2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2010 às 21:51)

Está a arrefecer bastante aqui em Bragança, neste momento a minha estação já marca 7.1ºC

Provavelmente vamos ter uma mínima próxima de 0ºC ou quem sabe um pouco mais baixa

Temperaturas em Bragança neste momento:

Bairro da Coxa: 7.1ºC (MSantos)
Vale Churido: 7.6ºC (Fil)
Flor da Ponte: 5.3ºC (Z13)
Campus do IPB: 4.5ºC (ESAB)


----------



## Z13 (18 Out 2010 às 21:53)

Dia de sol mas fresco, actualmente *5,2ºC*


Extremos do dia: *+1,1ºC  +17,5ºC*


Hoje a noite promete aproximar-se do zero


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2010 às 21:57)

3.7ºC às 18 horas em Carrazeda de Ansiães

Estará certo?


----------



## Mjhb (18 Out 2010 às 21:59)

Por cá ainda espero por uma mínima menor que 7ºC, nos últimos dias ainda não foi abaixo dos 8.2ºC de hoje.

Actuais 11.6ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2010 às 22:00)

F_R disse:


> 3.7ºC às 18 horas em Carrazeda de Ansiães
> 
> Estará certo?



Errado.
3.7ºC às 19h UTC = 20h.


----------



## Z13 (18 Out 2010 às 22:01)

F_R disse:


> 3.7ºC às 18 horas em Carrazeda de Ansiães
> 
> Estará certo?



Pode ser...

Em períodos anticiclónicos esta estação costuma ter este tipo de comportamento. Arrefece muito cedo e vai ficando mais fria muito antes das outras estações do Nordeste, mas depois já madrugada dentro acaba por recuperar um pouco as temperaturas mínimas... Eu não conheço a sua localização mas penso que se localizará a meio de uma encosta...


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2010 às 22:06)

F_R disse:


> 3.7ºC às 18 horas em Carrazeda de Ansiães
> 
> Estará certo?



Por volta das 21:30h registei 3,5ºC na IP4 aqui a norte de Bragança. Há locais muito favoráveis à acumulação de ar frio.


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2010 às 22:07)

João Soares disse:


> Errado.
> 3.7ºC às 19h UTC = 20h.



Tive aqui a pensar se seria 18 ou 20 e consegui escolher a opção errada 

Mas mesmo assim às 20 já era uma boa temperatura


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2010 às 22:10)

F_R disse:


> Tive aqui a pensar se seria 18 ou 20 e consegui escolher a opção errada
> 
> Mas mesmo assim às 20 já era uma boa temperatura



Normalmente, esta estação (localidade) regista temperaturas bem baixas até às 00h, a partir daí tem uma grande subida e vai descendo aos poucos.


----------



## Z13 (18 Out 2010 às 22:20)

Ás 21h00 Carrazeda já ia em 2,3ºC...

Aqui por casa ainda vamos em 4,7ºC


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2010 às 22:21)

E mais uma pequena descida da temperatura em Carrazeda de Ansiães.


----------



## Z13 (18 Out 2010 às 22:21)

João Soares disse:


> E mais uma pequena descida da temperatura em Carrazeda de Ansiães.


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2010 às 22:24)

Z13 disse:


> Ás 21h00 Carrazeda já ia em 2,3ºC...
> 
> Aqui por casa ainda vamos em 4,7ºC



Não desanimes, hehe. Não tarda ultrapassarás essa estação.


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2010 às 22:30)

Z13 disse:


> Ás 21h00 Carrazeda já ia em 2,3ºC...
> 
> Aqui por casa ainda vamos em 4,7ºC



Não te queixes Z13 que eu ainda estou mais "quente", neste momento aqui na zona Oeste da cidade sigo com 6.3ºC, o que já não é mau


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2010 às 22:50)

Boas,isto de ir para rua a esta hora a passear o 4 patas só com uma manga de roupa,já não dá ,já se nota algum desconforto.

Neste momento o vento de N/NE mais forte,actual 13.8ºC.


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2010 às 23:20)

Às 22h (21h UTC):

*1.8ºC* - Carrazeda de Ansiães 
4.4ºC - Montalegre
(5.1ºC - Arouca)


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Out 2010 às 23:32)

por aqui foi um dia de sol com vento moderado ate ao meio da manha. 
os meus extremos foram 10.0ºC de minima e 21.1ºc de maxima. 

actualmente esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo sem vento e com uma temperatura de 12.1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Out 2010 às 23:55)

MSantos disse:


> Não te queixes Z13 que eu ainda estou mais "quente", neste momento aqui na zona Oeste da cidade sigo com 6.3ºC, o que já não é mau



Não gozem com os pobrezinhos que eu aqui sigo com quase 16ºC...


----------



## Bruno Matos (19 Out 2010 às 01:51)

Bom dia 
Noite fresca com o céu estrelado e neste momento com 11.1ºC e 43% HR.
Noite sem vento.
Até já


----------



## Fil (19 Out 2010 às 02:05)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo sem vento e uma temperatura de 5,7ºC (a mesma temperatura de há uma hora atrás). Mínima de 3,7ºC e máxima de 12,8ºC.


----------



## Bruno Matos (19 Out 2010 às 03:37)

Sigo a madrugada  com 10.3ºC..sem vento e 37% de Hr
Até já


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2010 às 09:34)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 4,7ºC.

Mínima de 1,7ºC com mais uma geada esta manhã.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Out 2010 às 10:28)

A Estação do I.P. de Bragança já chegou aos -0,6ºC

http://esa.ipb.pt/clima.php?clima=actual


----------



## tiaguh7 (19 Out 2010 às 10:52)

mais uma manha de geadinha por Bragança


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2010 às 12:57)

Boas tardes.

Mais um dia com muito sol e vento fraco,actual 19.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2010 às 13:05)

.



Começam as tardes frescas, céu limpo e 11,7ºC por agora.



.


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2010 às 13:14)

Manhã de geada em Bragança a segunda do Outono

A mínima da minha estação foi de *1.5ºC*, por agora está sol e céu limpo mas está fresco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2010 às 14:13)

Muito sol com 20.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (19 Out 2010 às 16:48)

HotSpot disse:


> A Estação do I.P. de Bragança já chegou aos -0,6ºC
> 
> http://esa.ipb.pt/clima.php?clima=actual



Primeira negativa para os "estudantes"!

Eu por aqui apenas fiquei em *+0,2ºC* ás 8h00

Neste momento está bem melhor, 19ºC


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2010 às 17:53)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de E.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2010 às 18:33)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com céu limpo e vento fraco,o ambiente na rua já foi mais quente,actual 19.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.8ºC / 22.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2010 às 18:39)

Z13 disse:


> Primeira negativa para os "estudantes"!
> 
> Eu por aqui apenas fiquei em *+0,2ºC* ás 8h00
> 
> Neste momento está bem melhor, 19ºC



Isso das negativas para os estudantes é que não pode ser, senão eu como estudante do IPB estou tramado 

Tivemos um dia cheio de sol aqui em Bragança mas com temperaturas bem outonais:*1.5ºC/15.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2010 às 19:10)

Hoje sem vento,é ver a temperatura por aí a baixo desengatada ,actual 15.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2010 às 19:29)

Isto não foi grande coisa aqui para as terras de Viriato, as mínimas ainda não baixaram dos 8ºC, enquanto que em pleno Alentejo pouco faltou para uma geada, por exemplo, em Aljezur.

Actuais 15.5ºC e 34%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2010 às 21:11)

Boas,por aqui já com algum travão na temperatura com actual 14.9ºC depois de há 5 minutos atrás estar nos 13.8ºC,grande subida .


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Out 2010 às 21:14)

por aqui o dia chegou ventoso, houve vento desde as 3h da manha ate ao meio da manha. o dia esteve com ceu limpo. 
ã minima foi de 9.7ºC e uma maxima de 22.6ºC 

actualmente o ceu esta limpo, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 14.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2010 às 21:34)

Tudo calmo com 13.2ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2010 às 22:06)

Depois de ter subido a temperatura numa a fundo até aos 15.9ºC,agora vêm numa de passeio a marcar 15.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2010 às 22:31)

Temperatura em queda calma mas contínua.

Actuais 10.8ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2010 às 22:44)

A EMA de Carrazêda de Ansiães é das estações mais interessantes de seguir em dias de inversão térmica.
Está num local, onde mal o sol se põe a temperatura desce com uma rapidez brutal. Às 21h locais já a baixo dos 3ºC. Entretanto o vento lá já deve ter começado a soprar e feito a temperatura subir. 
E assim passa a noite. Quando o vento pára, a temperatura cai a pique, até que chega a um determinado valor que faz outra vez o vento soprar e a temperatura volta a subir...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2010 às 22:53)

A temperatura pouco se mexeu,actual 15.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2010 às 23:10)

Mais ou menos tudo na mesma, com 10.1°C.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Out 2010 às 23:42)

tudo calmo por aqui, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 11.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2010 às 00:21)

Bom noite pessoal

Vai arrefecendo aqui na Terra Fria, por agora registo 6.0ºC

Deixo aqui uma foto do lameiro do IPB ontem (dia 19) por volta das 8:30, a foto não está grande coisa mas estava com pressa para ir para as aulas


----------



## a.pestana (20 Out 2010 às 00:34)

MSantos disse:


> Bom noite pessoal
> 
> Vai arrefecendo aqui na Terra Fria, por agora registo 6.0ºC
> 
> Deixo aqui uma foto do lameiro do IPB ontem (dia 19) por volta das 8:30, a foto não está grande coisa mas estava com pressa para ir para as aulas



Estamos prestes a acender a lareira.....Impecavel.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Out 2010 às 07:54)

ceu limpo e mais fresco que nos ultimos dias. actual e mìnima de 6.9°C.


----------



## Z13 (20 Out 2010 às 10:37)

MSantos disse:


> Bom noite pessoal
> 
> Vai arrefecendo aqui na Terra Fria, por agora registo 6.0ºC
> 
> Deixo aqui uma foto do lameiro do IPB ontem (dia 19) por volta das 8:30, a foto não está grande coisa mas estava com pressa para ir para as aulas



Bela geada!


----------



## Z13 (20 Out 2010 às 10:39)

Mais uma madrugada fresca aqui por Bragança! *Mínima de 0,7ºC* 

Por agora sol e *11,2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2010 às 12:26)

Bons dias.

Mais uma manhã não muita fresca a descer até aos 9.9ºC.

Céu limpo e tempo seco,actual 19.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2010 às 12:32)

Z13 disse:


> Mais uma madrugada fresca aqui por Bragança! *Mínima de 0,7ºC*
> 
> Por agora sol e *11,2ºC*



Por aí para sair de casa pela manhã já tem que sair equipados mesmo há inverno,por aqui o rapaz pelas 8.30m por enquanto ainda só de camisinha .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2010 às 14:07)

Ambiente agradavél a esta hora com 21.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Liliana15 (20 Out 2010 às 14:46)

MSantos disse:


> Bom noite pessoal
> 
> Vai arrefecendo aqui na Terra Fria, por agora registo 6.0ºC
> 
> Deixo aqui uma foto do lameiro do IPB ontem (dia 19) por volta das 8:30, a foto não está grande coisa mas estava com pressa para ir para as aulas



Pois é aqui por Bragança as manhãs já são bem "fresquinhas".


----------



## Mjhb (20 Out 2010 às 14:47)

Céu limpo e vento fraco com ambiente abafado em comparação com os ultimos dias.


----------



## Z13 (20 Out 2010 às 15:21)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aí para sair de casa pela manhã já tem que sair equipados mesmo há inverno,por aqui o rapaz pelas 8.30m por enquanto ainda só de camisinha .



Tem sido bem difícil, principalmente decidir o que levar vestido! De manhã está um "briol do caraças" e à tarde está bem ameno (*19ºC* neste momento)...


----------



## Liliana15 (20 Out 2010 às 15:28)

Uma bela tarde também aqui por Bragança...
Está um lindo céu azul... 

Temperatura Actual:*15.3ºC *( Estação do MSantos - Bairro da Coxa)


----------



## duero (20 Out 2010 às 15:28)

Quisiera poder colocar aquí los datos de BALTAR.

BALTAR fica mesmo a 6 kms da fronteira e a 7 kms de SENDIM, e ja ten estaçao de meteogalicia.

A temperatura esta noite ja fora de -2'1ºC.

METEOGALICIA

http://www2.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/estacions/estacions.asp#


----------



## Liliana15 (20 Out 2010 às 16:28)

MSantos disse:


> Isso das negativas para os estudantes é que não pode ser, senão eu como estudante do IPB estou tramado
> 
> Tivemos um dia cheio de sol aqui em Bragança mas com temperaturas bem outonais:*1.5ºC/15.5ºC*



*Isso das negativas para os estudantes do IPB também não me agrada nada mesmo.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2010 às 19:10)

Boas tardes.

A tarde de hoje ainda foi mais quente que a tarde de ontem...

Céu limpo e tempo seco com a temperatura em queda,actual 16.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.9ºC / 23.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2010 às 19:18)

MSantos disse:


> Deixo aqui uma foto do lameiro do IPB ontem (dia 19) por volta das 8:30, a foto não está grande coisa mas estava com pressa para ir para as aulas



Bom registo 

Por agora céu limpo e 14,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

2,3ºC / 17,8ºC


----------



## Serrano (20 Out 2010 às 19:21)

Máxima de 20.4ºC no Sarzedo e uma mínima de 7.5ºC.

Ontem às 08:30h passei em Verdelhos e o termómetro do carro desceu até 1.5ºC, com uma bem visível geada no vale do Beijames.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Out 2010 às 19:46)

Céu limpo, com 16.2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2010 às 21:06)

Tudo calmo com 14.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2010 às 22:03)

Por aqui já desceu até 14.1ºC e agora já marca 16.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (20 Out 2010 às 22:38)

Hoje o dia foi similar ao de ontem... _geadinha e so_l

Extremos de temperatura: *0,7ºC  21ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (20 Out 2010 às 22:41)

Céu limpo com 14.2ºC e 49%HR.

Mínima desta madrugada de 6.9ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Out 2010 às 22:54)

MSantos disse:


> Bom noite pessoal
> 
> Vai arrefecendo aqui na Terra Fria, por agora registo 6.0ºC
> 
> Deixo aqui uma foto do lameiro do IPB ontem (dia 19) por volta das 8:30, a foto não está grande coisa mas estava com pressa para ir para as aulas



 O Outono está a compor-se

Que saudades dessas manhãs


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Out 2010 às 22:56)

boas
finalmente depois de 3h consegui aceder a net,  nao sei o que se passa aqui  ficamos todos aqui na zona sem net  


o dia de hoje chegou com ceu limpo e assim esteve durante todo o dia. 
nao houve vento 
os extremos de hoge: 6.4ºC de minima e 23.2ºc de maxima
actualmente esta tudo calmo, com uma temperatura de 12.9ºC


----------



## Z13 (20 Out 2010 às 23:04)

Dados actuais:

Temp: *5,9ºC*

HR: *82%*

Pressão atm: *1020mb*


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2010 às 23:05)

Brigantia disse:


> O Outono está a compor-se
> 
> Que saudades dessas manhãs



Bem vindo de novo *Brigantia* à muito que não aparecia por cá

O outono está a compor-se nas temperaturas mínimas, as tardes ainda são algo quentes com temperaturas de 14ºC/15ºC e até um pouco mais

Por agora sigo com 7.7ºC, vai arrefecendo...


----------



## Brigantia (20 Out 2010 às 23:27)

MSantos disse:


> Bem vindo de novo *Brigantia* à muito que não aparecia por cá


Um pouco mais observador do que participante, mas quem tem este "bichinho" da meteorologia volta sempre



MSantos disse:


> O outono está a compor-se nas temperaturas mínimas, as tardes ainda são algo quentes com temperaturas de 14ºC/15ºC e até um pouco mais
> 
> Por agora sigo com 7.7ºC, vai arrefecendo...



A situação neste momento na cidade de Bragança é muito interessante de seguir. Está a ser marcada por uma forte inversão térmica, que provoca diferenças brutais de temperatura dentro da cidade.

Neste momento:

IPB: 4,6ºC
Flor da Ponte (Z13): 5,7ºC
Vale Churido (Fil): 10,8ºC
Samil: 9,4ºC
Zona Oeste (MSantos): 7,7ºC

Muito interessante de seguir.


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2010 às 00:02)

Brigantia disse:


> A situação neste momento na cidade de Bragança é muito interessante de seguir. Está a ser marcada por uma forte inversão térmica, que provoca diferenças brutais de temperatura dentro da cidade.
> 
> Neste momento:
> 
> ...



Neste momento:

IPB: 4.2ºC
Flor da Ponte (Z13): 5.3ºC
Vale Churido (Fil): 10.2ºC
Bairo da Coxa (MSantos): 7.1ºC
Samil: não conhecia essa estação


----------



## Brigantia (21 Out 2010 às 00:11)

MSantos disse:


> Neste momento:
> 
> Samil: não conhecia essa estação



http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRAGANA4


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2010 às 00:43)

Brigantia disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRAGANA4



Obrigado Brigantia

A temperatura continua em queda por aqui, a minha estação marca 6.7ºC... Boa noite pessoal


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Out 2010 às 07:31)

depois de uma noite calma, o dia chega com ceu limpo, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 7.0ºC


----------



## Z13 (21 Out 2010 às 09:58)

Mais um dia de céu limpo, com uma mínima de 2,4ºC


Neste momento* 6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2010 às 14:11)

Boas tardes.

Mais um dia de céu limpo e seco,ambiente na rua está aquecer e vento fraco,actual 22.0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Out 2010 às 17:09)

Boas Tardes!

Céu pouco nublado (apenas alguma nebulosidade alta) e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *20.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2010 às 19:47)

Boas noites.

Tarde com céu limpo e vento fraco,ambiente na rua foi morno,actual 16.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.1ºC / 23.4ºC.


Hoje chegou a minha estação nova uma la crosse WS 2800 IT ,após 3 meses e mais alguns dias depois do pedido,mas empregada na altura avisou-me logo só em Outubro,até já estava esquecido dela ,ontem fui conctatado se ainda estava interessado nela.
Gostava de saber se alguém do forum têm uma igual,para trocar umas dúvidas,agredecia.

Agora pela primeira vez vou colocar as pilhas na máquina .


----------



## Mjhb (21 Out 2010 às 20:23)

Manhã fresca com 8.9 de mínima. tarde amena com sol e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Out 2010 às 21:21)

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, pouco nublado por nuvens altas durante a tarde. 
o vento soprou muito fraco durante a tarde. 
a minima foi de 7.0ºC de minima e 23.3ºC de maxima. 

actualmente: ceu limpo, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 14.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (21 Out 2010 às 22:21)

Noite fresca com 11.9°C e 65%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2010 às 22:49)

Céu limpo e vento fraco com 13.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Out 2010 às 07:21)

Céu nublado com vento fraco. 

Actuais 8.1°C e 79%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2010 às 07:30)

por aqui o dia chega com ceu muito nublado por nuvens altas e com algum nevoeiro sobre o rio e nas partes mais baixas da cidade. nao ha vento e sigo com uma temperatura de 8.5ºC


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2010 às 11:05)

Bom dia, neste momento céu com nuvens altas e uma temperatura de 9,5ºC.

Mínima esta manhã de 5,6ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2010 às 14:22)

Céu nublado e 14,7ºC.

Mínima de 4,5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2010 às 20:38)

por aqui o dia esteve com o ceu muito nublado, temporariamente encoberto ao longo do dia, por altoestratus e alguns cumulos. 
nao houve vento durate o dia. 
os extremos sao: 8.5ºC de minima e 20.0ºC de maxima. 

actualmente o ceu esta nublado por nuvens altas, nao ha vento e sigo com uma temperatura de 14.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2010 às 20:44)

Boas noites.

Hoje já foi um dia mesmo com aparências de outono,só faltou a .

Dia de céu muito nublado com pouco sol e vento fraco,actual 15.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.2ºC / 19.5ºC.

A estação nova já está ajustado entre os elementos e com ligação ao PC,por enquanto só para mim,amanhã é por os elementos no ar e fixar .


----------



## Mjhb (22 Out 2010 às 21:09)

Por cá foi um dia de pouco sol e muitas nuvens, do especial altas e médias, mais da parte da tarde. Agora o céu está nublado e o vento possa fraco de este.

Actuais 13.6°C e 68%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Out 2010 às 22:21)

Céu nublado e alguma neblina com vento fraco de sul, com actual 12.1°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2010 às 22:49)

O céu continua nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco,actual 15.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Out 2010 às 09:14)

Manha de céu limpo, neblina e temperatura fresca, com mínima de 7.2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2010 às 12:05)

Bons dias.

Pois é!alguém quer uma constipação daquelas fortes .

Hoje que estava com ideia de por os acessórios da estação nova lá fora,acho que nao me vou aventurar ir para o sol,acho que vou esperar mais umas horas haver o que é que isto dá ,pelo menos o sensor da temperatura e o penico para a chuva haver se ficam no sitio,já que é no chão num tubo.

Por aqui ao contrário de ontem,céu limpo e vento fraco com o sol aquecer,actual 19.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2010 às 14:08)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 21.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Out 2010 às 16:58)

O dia começou com nevoeiro, que persistiu até perto do meio da manhã e que deu lugar ao céu limpo.

Neste momento alguma nebulosidade alta, 18.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2010 às 18:24)

Nuvens altas e 15,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

4,5ºC / 17,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2010 às 20:45)

Boas noites.

Tarde com céu limpo e ambiente morno na rua,final do dia com aparecimento de nuvens altas,actual 15.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.5ºC / 22.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2010 às 22:17)

Nuvens altas com 14.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Out 2010 às 23:06)

boas

por aqui o dia chegou com ceu limpo e algum nevoeiro sobre o rio e nas partes mais baixas da cidade. o vento soprou fraco durante as primeiras horas da tarde. 
ao final da tarde o ceu tornou-se nublado por nuvens altas. 
os extremos de hoge: 7.7ºC e 20.5ºC 

actualmente o ceu esta praticamente limpo, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 12.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (24 Out 2010 às 10:00)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo com algumas nuvens a Norte em especial altas e ainda alguma neblina em especial a Sul.

Mínima de hoje de 7.1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Out 2010 às 14:34)

Boas Tardes!

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado e 17.3ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2010 às 17:34)

Boa tarde...

Por Bragança ainda sem precipitação? Pelas imagens de satélite que observei agora (*coloquei precisamente há minutos um post no litoral norte com essas imagens*) há uma notória condensação da massa de ar húmido de NO formada tanto na sanábria como no Montesinho...
Dará alguma coisa?

É uma curiosidade atendendo às formações que se vêem no satélite: quero aprender mais um pouco.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Out 2010 às 18:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde...
> 
> Por Bragança ainda sem precipitação? Pelas imagens de satélite que observei agora (*coloquei precisamente há minutos um post no litoral norte com essas imagens*) há uma notória condensação da massa de ar húmido de NO formada tanto na sanábria como no Montesinho...
> Dará alguma coisa?
> ...



Segundo as estações disponíveis continua tudo a zeros por Bragança...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2010 às 18:20)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpo e muito sol com o vento aumentar de velocidade nas ultimas horas.

Hora cai vai os primeiros dados da nova estação la crosse WS 2800IT com tudo já no sitio,sensor dentro do RS caseiro com penico para a chuva ao lado num tubo a 2.5m do chão e o anemómetro a 13 m do chão situado no telhado ,fotos mais tarde .

Dados actuais 17.8ºC com 68% de hr com a pressão nos 1018.2hpa e vento de W.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Out 2010 às 19:02)

boas

por aqui o dia chegou com nevoeiro que se dissipou por volta das 11h, deixando o ceu nublado e assim se manteve durante o dia. 
nao houve vento durante todo o dia. 
a minima foi de 9.4ºC e uma maxima de 19.7ºC 

actualmente o ceu esta nublado, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 16.0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Out 2010 às 21:32)

ceu encoberto neste momento ja chovisca por aqui. 
estou sem vento e com uma temperatura de 14.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (24 Out 2010 às 21:38)

Por cá ainda não choveu nadinha, nem vento houve hoje ainda.

Actuais 13.8ºC 83%HR.


----------



## dahon (24 Out 2010 às 22:41)

Boas. 
Por aqui p'ra já só chuvisca mas já está tudo molhado.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Out 2010 às 22:46)

Chuva fraca e certinha com um toquesito de vento fraco de W.


----------



## Lousano (24 Out 2010 às 22:48)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Hora cai vai os primeiros dados da nova estação la crosse WS 2800IT com tudo já no sitio,sensor dentro do RS caseiro com penico para a chuva ao lado num tubo a 2.5m do chão e o anemómetro a 13 m do chão situado no telhado ,fotos mais tarde .



E a estação a debitar dados para o Wunderground?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2010 às 22:48)

Boas,céu com poucas nuvens altas e vento moderado de NW/W,actual 14.7º.

Temperaturas de  hoje 10.4ºC / 22.0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2010 às 23:05)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Hora cai vai os primeiros dados da nova estação la crosse WS 2800IT com tudo já no sitio,sensor dentro do RS caseiro com penico para a chuva ao lado num tubo a 2.5m do chão e o anemómetro a 13 m do chão situado no telhado ,fotos mais tarde .



Parabéns então, venha o Inverno


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2010 às 23:09)

Lousano disse:


> E a estação a debitar dados para o Wunderground?



Espero meter,para mim já vai ser a parte mais difícil ,informática quase 0,vou ter que pedir ajuda ao fórum .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2010 às 23:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parabéns então, venha o Inverno



Obrigado! .


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Out 2010 às 23:13)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui vai chuviscando ou chovendo fraco.

A temperatura está nos *13.8ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (24 Out 2010 às 23:13)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Espero meter,para mim já vai ser a parte mais difícil ,informática quase 0,vou ter que pedir ajuda ao fórum .



Não sou perito nessa matéria, mas no que for necessário podes contar comigo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2010 às 23:25)

Lousano disse:


> Não sou perito nessa matéria, mas no que for necessário podes contar comigo.



Obrigado .


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Out 2010 às 23:45)

depois de uma chuvinha miuda, instalou-se um nevoeiro que temporariamente se consegue ver o ceu, ora fica extremamente cerrado com uma visibilidade de 200 a 300 metros.
O ip3 passa aqui junto do meu predio, e ouve-se bem a malta a aguiar-se pelo risco contino da berma, ouve-se bem a pisarem o mesmo, 

sigo sem vento e com 15.1ºC de temperatura


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Out 2010 às 07:33)

por aqui o dia chega com nevoeiro nas zonas baixas e com o ceu muito nublado. 
houve alguma chuva fraca durante a noite. 
nao ha vento e sigo com 13.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2010 às 13:49)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a manhã apareceu calma com vento fraco e céu limpo....

Neste momento mais nuvens e vento por vezes moderado,actual 20.4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Out 2010 às 14:00)

Céu com algumas nuvens e 18.8ºC.

Minima de *13.7ºC*


----------



## Serrano (25 Out 2010 às 14:20)

18 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, cada vez com menos nuvens.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2010 às 16:50)

Céu praticamente limpo, depois de uma manhã de nevoeiro cerrado e início de tarde com muitas nuvens e vento fraco, que se tem vindo a intensificar substâncialmente.

Mínima de 12.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2010 às 18:20)

Céu totalmente limpo com vento fraco por vezes moderado de NE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2010 às 19:00)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com algumas nuvens e com algum vento...

Neste momento céu limpo e vento mais fraco de NNW,actual 17.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.8ºC / 21.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2010 às 19:27)

Céu agora com uma cobertura de cirrocumulus muitíssimo fotogénica, um regalo para os olhos... Lindo........

Actuais 15.2ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2010 às 21:25)

Céu limpo e estreladinho com vento fraco  de SE. Pressão em acelerada subida, com actual 1023hPa(às 18h era de 1019hPa. A partir de agora a mínima vai sendo sempre a temperatura que se vá medindo...

Actuais 12.2ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2010 às 22:06)

Céu nublado por altocumulus e cirrostratus com vento nulo.


----------



## Z13 (25 Out 2010 às 22:23)

*7,6ºC* actuais, que são também a mínima do dia até agora... e vai continuar a descer.

A máxima ficou em *18,3ºC*


----------



## Fil (25 Out 2010 às 22:28)

Boas, neste momento 8,5ºC (mínima do dia) e céu praticamente limpo. Máxima de 14,4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Out 2010 às 23:34)

boas

por aqui o nevoeiro dissipou-se por volta das 10h deixando o ceu muito nublado, tronando-se gradualmente pouco nublado ao longo do dia. nao houve vento durante o dia. 
os extremos sao: 14.2ºC de minima e 21.7ºC

actualmente o ceu esta limpinho, o vento apareceu por volta das 22h, sopra fraco com rajadas, sigo com uma temperatura de 13.9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2010 às 07:35)

boas

por aqui tivemos uma noite de vento fraco com ceu limpo. 

o dia chega sem grandes alteracões, vento fraco, ceu limpo e com uma actual de 9.1ºC


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2010 às 09:12)

Bom dia

2,9ºC, céu com algumas nuvens altas e ainda e alguma geada. 

Mínima de 1,0ºC


----------



## Z13 (26 Out 2010 às 11:01)

Frio de manhã, com uma mínima de *-0,4ºC*, a primeira negativa da época!

Neste momento *7,8ºC* e sol!


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2010 às 11:17)

Z13 disse:


> Frio de manhã, com uma mínima de *-0,4ºC*, a primeira negativa da época!



Um pouco mais cedo que nos anos anteriores, não?


----------



## Z13 (26 Out 2010 às 12:01)

Dan disse:


> Um pouco mais cedo que nos anos anteriores, não?



Só tenho aqui registos de 2009, e chegou apenas em Dezembro, dia 12.

Quererá dizer alguma coisa?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2010 às 12:43)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 18.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2010 às 12:58)

Z13 disse:


> Só tenho aqui registos de 2009, e chegou apenas em Dezembro, dia 12.
> 
> Quererá dizer alguma coisa?



Se for for, espero que seja algo interessante 

Registei hoje a mínima mais baixa num mês de Outubro desde que comecei a fazer registos, em Setembro de 2005.

_____________________________________________________


Por agora algumas nuvens altas e 10,9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Out 2010 às 13:22)

Boas Tardes!

Céu com alguma nebulosidade alta, vento fraco e *17.5ºC*.

Mínima de *9.3ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2010 às 14:25)

Por aqui o sol já não está a cem por cento com aparecimento de nuvens altas ,vento fraco de ESE com 19.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2010 às 18:03)

Manhã fresca e de sol,  com mínima de 5.4ºC!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2010 às 18:24)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com algumas altas altas e vento fraco,actual 18.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.4ºC / 20.6ºC.


----------



## duero (26 Out 2010 às 18:28)

Hola, hoy en BALTAR a 7 kms de SENDIM y a 800 metros de altitud, la mínima fue de -1'6ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2010 às 18:42)

Algumas nuvens altas e 12,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

1,0ºC / 14,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2010 às 20:02)

Boas,por aqui já se fez uma rega no quintal,tinha por lá umas plantas mesmo a precisar de...

A temperatura já dei um trambolhão ,mas agora vai recuperando com 16.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2010 às 20:03)

Céu com nuvens altas e vento fraco, com 13.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2010 às 20:53)

por aqui o dia esteve com o ceu limpo durante todo o dia, o vento soprou fraco ate ao meio da manhã. 
os extemos aqui foram: 9.1ºC de minima e 21.1ºC

actualmete o ceu esta limpo, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 13.9ºC


----------



## Liliana15 (26 Out 2010 às 21:21)

Olá Boa Noite . . .
Neste momento aqui por Bragança (Bairro da Coxa) estão *8.9ºC* . . .

A mínima de hoje foi *1.6ºC*. . .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2010 às 21:31)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de N,actual 15.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2010 às 21:36)

Noite agradável com poucas nuvens e vento fraco de N/NE.

Actual 13.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2010 às 22:33)

Vento fraco de N,actual 15.0ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## Z13 (26 Out 2010 às 22:52)

*5,4ºC* por aqui... já custa andar na rua!

* Mínima (-0.4ºC)* primeira negativa da época

*Máxima (18ºC)*


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Out 2010 às 23:15)

Por aqui estão *11.5ºC* e céu pouco nublado.

Máxima de *18.8ºC*.


----------



## Z13 (26 Out 2010 às 23:41)

Para os que gostam de extremos... Carrazeda de Ansiães ás 21h00 registava *1,8ºC*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Out 2010 às 07:36)

boas
depois de uma noite calma por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 6.4ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2010 às 10:10)

Inicio de manhã fresco.


----------



## Z13 (27 Out 2010 às 10:17)

A noite prometia mais, mas ficou apenas nos *0,8ºC*. De qualquer forma já se via bem o gelo sobre os carros!

Neste momento sol e *6,5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2010 às 14:15)

Boas tardes.

Manhã com céu quase limpo e fresca com a temperatura a chegar aos 7.4ºC...

Neste momento mais nuvens altas,a temperatura desde o meio dia que o vento virou para E/SE nota-se o ar mais quente,actual 20.6ºC e 23% HR.


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2010 às 14:45)

Boa tarde pessoal

Aqui por Bragança tivemos mais uma manhã fresca com mínima 2.8ºC registada na minha estação


----------



## Mjhb (27 Out 2010 às 16:34)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas E vento fraco de SE.

Mínima de 7.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2010 às 19:10)

Boas noites.

Tarde calma sem vento e com aumento das nuvens altas....actual 15.3ºC estando na fase em queda na temperatura.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.4ºC / 21.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Out 2010 às 19:35)

Céu com nuvens altas a espessar e temperatura em queda calma, na casa dos 14ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Out 2010 às 20:24)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu pouco nublado, tornando-se muito nublado nuvens altas, algumas com alguma espessura. 
nao hove vento durante todo o dia. 
a minima foi de 6.4ºC e uma maxima de 20.9ºC 

actualmente o ceu esta nublado por nuvens altas, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 14.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2010 às 21:16)

Boas,por aqui vento nulo e nuvens altas,actual 14.1ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Out 2010 às 21:46)

Pasmaceira total, com céu nublado por nuvens altas e bem densas e vento fraco de E. Actualmente vou com 13.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2010 às 21:49)

Céu muito nublado e 13,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

1,9ºC / 17,7ºC


----------



## Z13 (27 Out 2010 às 22:12)

Céu muito nublado e *12,6ºC*

Extremos do dia: *0,8ºC  20,2ºC*

Já se nota um aumento na intensidade do vento...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2010 às 22:33)

Tudo calmo com 14.6ºC .


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2010 às 22:44)

Bom Noite

Aparentemente temperatura não quer baixar hoje em Bragança, ainda registo 12.7ºC


----------



## Fil (27 Out 2010 às 23:13)

Boas, neste momento 12,1ºC e céu muito nublado, por isso a temperatura quase não desce.

Mínima de 3,7ºC e máxima de 16,1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Out 2010 às 23:26)

por aqui estou com ceu encoberto, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 13.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Out 2010 às 07:26)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com ceu muito nublado, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 10.4ºC


----------



## Z13 (28 Out 2010 às 10:17)

Por enquanto sol e céu praticamente limpo. *9,8ºC*

A mínima esta manhã foi de *4,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2010 às 12:34)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia nasceu com o céu muito nublado e continua,vento têm sido fraco,actual 17.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2010 às 14:17)

Boas,ainda muitas nuvens altas com o sol a tentar romper ,actual 19.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2010 às 18:03)

Céu nublado com nuvens altas e 17,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

6,6ºC / 17,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2010 às 19:24)

Boas noites.

Tudo indica que os próximos 3 dias vamos ter alguma animação ,mas tudo indica  que depressa voltamos há primeira forma...bom tempo .


Tarde calma com vento fraco e nublado por nuvens altas,com pressão a descer toda a tarde,sinais de mudança ,actuais 16.8ºC e 1018,9hpa com 43% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.5ºC / 20.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Out 2010 às 19:47)

Céu nublado com durante todo o dia e vento fraco.
(off: naõ gosto nada do novo site do IM)


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2010 às 19:54)

Pedro disse:


> (off: naõ gosto nada do novo site do IM)


Porquê? Acho que está melhor, pelo facto de não precisarmos de uma lupa para ler certas vezes. E algumas páginas ainda estão off... Serão mais modificações?


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Out 2010 às 20:49)

por aqui o dia foi de ceu muito nublado com algumas abertas. 
nao houve vento durate todo o dia. 
os extremos de hoge sao: 9.5ºC de minima e 21.1ºC de maxima

actualmente o ceu continua muito nublado, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 14.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (28 Out 2010 às 21:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Porquê? Acho que está melhor, pelo facto de não precisarmos de uma lupa para ler certas vezes. E algumas páginas ainda estão off... Serão mais modificações?



Acho os icons de muito menos atractivos e lucidativos , mas acho que tanto a letra como a imagem da versão anterior eram muito mais agradáveis à vista e mais ergonómicos. Este aspecto mais rectilíneo do site, a meu ver nada favorece. Mas esta conversa é para se ter noutro tópico, por isso referi no início dos parêntesis "off:".

-----------------------------

O céu continua nublado e sem alterações, apenas sobe gradual e calmamente a temperatura.

Actuais 13.8ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## iceworld (28 Out 2010 às 21:50)

Alguém me pode dar uma ideia das horas a que entra a precipitação na linha Aveiro / Viseu??

Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2010 às 21:55)

iceworld disse:


> Alguém me pode dar uma ideia das horas a que entra a precipitação na linha Aveiro / Viseu??
> 
> Obrigado



Ao final da manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2010 às 22:00)

Tudo calmo e vento fraco,actual 15.2ºC.


----------



## Fil (28 Out 2010 às 22:14)

Boas, céu muito nublado e temperatura de 11,4ºC.

Mínima de 7,4ºC e máxima de 17,4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Out 2010 às 23:29)

Céu nublado, vento fraco e 13.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Out 2010 às 23:33)

tudo calmo, ceu encoberto sem vento e com uma temperatura de 13.0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Out 2010 às 07:32)

por aqui o dia chega com ceu muito nublado, mas sem chuva ate ao momento, nao ha vento e sigo com uma temperatura de 14.5ºC


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2010 às 07:49)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca com 7,2ºC por agora.

Mínima de 5,4ºC.


----------



## ACalado (29 Out 2010 às 10:25)

Bom dia!

Chuva Fraca 4mm com 10ºc

Temperatura Actual Torre: 4ºc


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2010 às 10:47)

Bom dia

Aqui por Bragança registo 8.5ºC e chuva fraca, a mínima foi de 6.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2010 às 11:15)

A chuva aqui em Bragança tem vindo a intensificar-se, neste momento cai moderada

A temperatura está encalhada nos 8.6ºC


----------



## Fil (29 Out 2010 às 11:23)

Aqui levo 5,3 mm até ao momento, a temperatura é de 9,1ºC. Mínima de 7,4ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Out 2010 às 12:23)

Por volta das 11:20 caiu uma chuvada valente... e escureceu um pouco. Agora chove com pouca intensidade. Resta esperar pelo desenrolar do dia.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Out 2010 às 12:30)

Boas Tardes!

E ai está um dia de chuva, com um acumulado de 21.0 mm até agora.


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2010 às 14:15)

Chove com 8,7ºC por aqui.



.


----------



## Z13 (29 Out 2010 às 14:27)

Por aqui a chuva também não dá tréguas... desde as 9h00 que já acumulei *17mm*...

A mínima ficou em *4,3ºC* e por agora estamos com *8,5ºC*, que juntamente com o vento e a chuva transformaram um dia de Outono num dia de Inverno...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2010 às 14:29)

Boas tardes.

Demora a chegar,mas quando chega,é tudo há bruta ...

Por aqui desde as 11h têm caído muita chuva ,por vezes com alguma intensidade com vento moderado,agora rodou para W fez descer a temperatura,actuais 11.7ºC  e em baixa 1009.3hpa.


----------



## ACalado (29 Out 2010 às 15:54)

Por aqui 30mm recolhidos ate agora 10ºc de temperatura.

Na torre deve estar a cair a primeira neve da época pois esta um 1ºc


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Out 2010 às 16:32)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui 30mm recolhidos ate agora 10ºc de temperatura.
> 
> Na torre deve estar a cair a primeira neve da época pois esta um 1ºc



boa tarde.
spirit onde ves esse valor da torre?
obrigado


----------



## ACalado (29 Out 2010 às 16:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> boa tarde.
> spirit onde ves esse valor da torre?
> obrigado



Boas!

Podes ver no site das estradas de Portugal, faz zoom ate a zona da Estrela e carregas no ícone com uma montanha 

http://www.estradas.pt/home


----------



## ppereira (29 Out 2010 às 17:04)

antigamente tinha mais informação....dava a temperatura e o estado do tempo na torre, junto ao centro de limpezas de neve na nave de santo antónio, na lagoa comprida e nas penhas douradas...o que se passa?? deixou de ter essa informação???




spiritmind disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Podes ver no site das estradas de Portugal, faz zoom ate a zona da Estrela e carregas no ícone com uma montanha
> 
> http://www.estradas.pt/home


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Out 2010 às 18:51)

boas

por aqui a chuva chegou por volta das 8.00h, uma chuva moderada que temporariamente se tornava forte. 
o vento tambem esteve temporariamente moderado. 
a minima foi de 12.0ºC e uma maxima de 14.8ºC 

actualmente o ceu esta nublado, caiu um forte aguaceiro ha instantes acompanhado tambem de vento moderado, e sigo com uma temperatura de 12.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2010 às 22:51)

Boas noites.

A tarde por aqui a partir das 15h já foi calma sem chuva e muitas nuvens...

Neste momento céu pouco nublado e vento fraco com ambiente fresco,actual 10.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.9ºC / 14.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Out 2010 às 23:08)

Dia de chuva moderada com periodos de chuva forte, passando a aguaceiros moderados e vento moderado. Máxima de 14.0°C e mínima até ao momento de 9.5°C.

33.7mm de acumulação.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Out 2010 às 08:40)

Manhã de chuva moderada e certinha com vento por agora apenas moderado de SW.

8.7mm até ao momento.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Out 2010 às 09:11)

Está a arrefecer a um bom ritmo, tendo em conta que durante a noite houve uma variação de apenas 0.2ºC, e nos últimos 10minutos já desceu a temperatura uns 0.3ºC.

Actuais 9.5ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## FSantos (30 Out 2010 às 09:18)

Boa dia,

o painel informativo junto à torre indica "Limpa-neves em movimento"


----------



## Mjhb (30 Out 2010 às 09:49)

Chuva moderada e certinha, sem parar sempre constante, com 13.2mm até ao momento.


----------



## Mix (30 Out 2010 às 11:30)

Neve começou a cair na serra da Estrela
11h21m
A neve está a cair pela primeira vez este Outono na serra da Estrela, confirmou uma fonte do Centro de Limpeza das Estradas de Portugal, nas Penhas da Saúde.

Na serra há vento forte, chuva e neve em quantidade suficiente para criar um manto branco na zona da Torre, onde a temperatura é de um grau, referiu a mesma fonte.

"Não há estradas cortadas, mas há dois limpa-neves a trabalhar em permanência desde as cinco da manhã", acrescentou.

Em relação ao ano último ano, este primeiro nevão surge cerca de uma semana mais tarde, concluiu a mesma fonte.

As previsões meteorológicas apontam para queda de neve na Serra da Estrela hoje e amanhã, domingo.

Jornal de noticias


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2010 às 11:50)

Bons dias.

Céu encoberto com vento moderado de SW,muita chuva com 11.8ºC.


----------



## dahon (30 Out 2010 às 11:59)

Chove forte neste momento em Viseu.

Cumps.

Edit(12:03): Chove torrencial e eu diria com algum granizo à mistura.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Out 2010 às 12:11)

Céu nublado com abertas e vento moderado.

Acumulado de 16.5mm.


----------



## dahon (30 Out 2010 às 12:33)

Bem neste momento parece que anoiteceu por aqui céu muito escuro a oeste.
Cumps

Edit(12:39): chove forte.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Out 2010 às 12:36)

dahon disse:


> Bem neste momento parece que anoiteceu por aqui céu muito escuro a oeste.
> Cumps



Aqui, há um nadinha foi uma pancadona de chuva: 1mm em menos de 1minuto...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2010 às 12:52)

Pronto!Hi hi por aqui a já parou,a frente já la vai,foram 3 h bem chuvidas ,nada igual ao de ontem,foram quase 3 vezes menos de ,ontem 31.0mm e hoje 10.6mm.

Neste momento o céu continua muito nublado com o sol a querer romper as nuvens  com o vento mais fraco,actuais 13.0ºC com a pressão em baixa 1007.6hpa.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Out 2010 às 13:22)

Volta a chover bem grosso da mesma célula de há pouco, agora com vento forte e trovoada com descargas ocasionais, mas bem sonoras.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2010 às 13:40)

Temperatura na Torre: 4 graus negativos e vento muito forte (informação RTP). Muita neve/gelo a partir dos 1 600 metros de altitude; todas as estradas estão transitáveis, *por agora*.

REPORTAGEM RTP


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2010 às 13:53)

Céu continua muito nublado e sem chuva,mais escuro a sul,vento moderado de SSW,actual 13.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Out 2010 às 13:55)

Entre as 11h e as 12h, na estação oficial de Viseu(freguesia de Campo), 8mm.


----------



## dahon (30 Out 2010 às 14:06)

Pedro disse:


> Volta a chover bem grosso da mesma célula de há pouco, agora com vento forte e trovoada com descargas ocasionais, mas bem sonoras.



Confirmo.
 Muita chuva e trovões bem audíveis.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Out 2010 às 14:35)

Chuva moderada, vento fraco e trovoada bem sonora a Oeste.

Pressão em queda acelerada nos 1003hPa e acumulação de 18.7mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2010 às 14:47)

Neve na Serra da Estrela.

http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Nevou....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=387817&tm=8


----------



## dahon (30 Out 2010 às 15:01)

Volta a chover torrencial por Viseu acompanhado por alguns trovões.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2010 às 15:08)

O céu continua muito nublado,ainda não choveu,vento moderado de SWW,a pressão ainda vai em queda com 1005.6hpa com 14.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (30 Out 2010 às 16:02)

14ºC no Sarzedo, agora com o brilho do sol, depois da chuvada matinal.


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2010 às 16:22)

Chove moderadamente com 10.0ºC.


Extremos até ao momento:

6,3ºC / 11,7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (30 Out 2010 às 16:26)

Chuva fraca a moderada com vento moderado e pressão em queda nos 1002hPa.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Out 2010 às 16:33)

por aqui foi uma manha de chuva passando a aguaceiros, que neste momento são fortes. ja houve trovoada e o vento sopra fraco, temporariamente moderado durante os aguaceiros. sigo nester momento com 16.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2010 às 16:49)

Boas abertas e muito sol,vento está a ficar mais forte,actual 15.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Out 2010 às 18:18)

Céu escuro a Sudoeste , vento forte e pressão em queda. Ela vem lá, assim espero...


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Out 2010 às 19:22)

o vento aumentou de itensidade, estando agora moderado, ja nao chove a bastante tempo... sigo com 14.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2010 às 19:39)

Boas,por aqui o céu com muitas nuvens e vento moderado,actual 13.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.7ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## Fil (30 Out 2010 às 19:59)

Boas, neste momento chove de forma moderada com uma temperatura de 9,0ºC. O acumulado do dia até este momento é de 16,2 mm e ontem foi de 17,0 mm.

Mínima de 6,1ºC e máxima de 10,5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2010 às 20:46)

Boa noite

Aqui por Bragança está a chover moderado

Registo 9.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Out 2010 às 20:47)

as temperaturas de hoje são: 11.1ºC de minima e 17.6ºC de maxima. 

actualmente ja tem caido aguaceiros moderados, o vento continua moderado mas agora com rajadas fortes... sigo com uma temperatura de 14.9ºC


----------



## DRC (30 Out 2010 às 21:07)

No Sabugal choveu com grande intensidade de manhã e cerca das 15h00.
Neste momento céu nublado mas sem chuva com vento forte e uma temperatura que deve rondar os 7/8ºC graus.


----------



## dahon (30 Out 2010 às 21:11)

Por Viseu vai chovendo pontualmente forte, o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade e vão se ouvindo trovões mas sempre ao longe.

Cumps.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2010 às 21:48)

Boas,céu continua muito nublado e vento moderado,actual 12.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2010 às 23:17)

Por aqui a chuva já chegou e em força e muito vento com rajadas fortes ,actual 14.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2010 às 23:36)

A chuva já abrandou e fez descer a temperatura para os 12.6ºC e rendeu 2.8mm.


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2010 às 00:04)

Este inicio de noite tem sido marcado por períodos de chuva fortes aqui em Bragança

O nosso colega Fil acumulou hoje na sua estação 22mm de precipitação.


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Out 2010 às 07:53)

Bom dia!

Por aqui muito vento, que tem provocado pequenos estragos, e alguma chuva, por vezes moderada.

Precipitação acumulada: 12 mm.


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2010 às 08:13)

Noite de invernia nas Penhas da Saúde (1520m).
Vento muito forte, nevoeiro por vezes cerrado.
Bastante chuva e por vezes grandes granizadas.

Neve, nada ainda (aqui).
E não é possível ver nada acima dos 1700m de altitude.

Ontem às 22h ainda tentei com o João Soares ir até à Torre de carro, mas acabámos por desistir a cerca de 1800m de altitude.
O vento era tanto que o carro estava sempre a querer fugir.
O nevoeiro também não ajudava.

Daqui a pouco faremos uma nova investida.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2010 às 08:28)

Ontem entre as 20h(actual 19h) e as 20:30h(actual 19:30h) abateu-se uma grande tempestade sobre a parte sul da cidade de Viseu, com chuva assustadora, saraivadas enormíssimas e vento de arrepiar, e para a perfeição ainda houve uma valente trovoada. O que valeu foi a curta duração do evento. A precipitação de ontem ficou-se pelos 28.9mm.

Esta madrugada foi de vento, aguaceiros fortes e algum granizo, trovoada alguma, mas nada de especial, tendo acumulado 18.2mm.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2010 às 08:59)

Céu nublado com chuva fraca, 19.2mm e pressão em subida calma nos 1004hPa.

Actuais 10.0ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2010 às 09:08)

Água-neve agora aos 1520m!
Vento muito forte!


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2010 às 09:11)

AnDré disse:


> Água-neve agora aos 1520m!
> Vento muito forte!



Eh pá gente, coragem vão em frente... Não se esqueçam das fotografias da neve, mais uns 100m e ela aparece, o pior será é o vento.


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2010 às 09:16)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 8,8ºC.

Mínima de 7,2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2010 às 10:05)

Chuva e vento em rajadas de WNW.

Actuais 10.5ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Out 2010 às 10:13)

AnDré disse:


> Água-neve agora aos 1520m!
> Vento muito forte!



Excelente!!
E temperatura?


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2010 às 10:37)

É cada bicho pelo norte e centro


----------



## DRC (31 Out 2010 às 10:41)

No Sabugal choveu forte durante a noite e início da manhã.
Neste momento céu muito nublado mas com algumas abertas, a temperatura deve andar pelos 7 / 8ºC.


----------



## dahon (31 Out 2010 às 10:42)

Boas.

Por Viseu esta madrugada por volta das 2h(hora de inverno) ocorreu uma bela duma trovoada acompanha por chuva torrencial e vento muito forte, isto durante mais ou menos 20 minutos, consequência duas árvores ao chão mas nada de grave.

Cumps


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2010 às 11:26)

De volta à pousada, onde continua a cair água-neve.
Tentámos dar uma volta pela serra, mas o nevoeiro, o vento e a muita precipitação que está constantemente a cair não ajudam nada.

Portanto, água-neve logo na pousada (1520m) e até ao centro de Limpa neves (1600m).
A partir dos 1700 a neve já acumula e caía com bastante intensidade.

A partir do túnel começam os problemas na estrada.
Na zona da Senhora da Estrela (+- 1850m) já era impossível subir.
Caos no transito, o costume, limpa-neves em movimento, e GNR a ajudar a fazer inversão de marcha dos carros.

Duas fotografias dessa zona, hoje às 10.25:












Fizemos inversão de marcha e voltámos para a pousada.
Onde a água neve continua.
O vento e o nevoeiro também.
Tempo agreste!


----------



## Teles (31 Out 2010 às 11:29)

Isso não se faz vires para aqui meter inveja .
Parabéns e obrigado por nos mostrares esse espectaculo que nos deixa a babar


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2010 às 11:32)

Boas fotos André!! imagino a tua cara de felicidade  depois vem falar em tempo agreste


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2010 às 11:33)

Teles disse:


> Isso não se faz vires para aqui meter inveja .
> Parabéns e obrigado por nos mostrares esse espectaculo que nos deixa a babar



Completamente de acordo....AH PÁ  

Boas fotos


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2010 às 11:37)

Mais duas fotografias da nossa menina, aos 1800m de altitude!


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 11:44)

AnDré disse:


> Mais duas fotografias da nossa menina, aos 1800m de altitude!



Que inveja pá
Exelentes fotos, tragam mais


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2010 às 11:48)

AnDré disse:


>



As primeiras neves são sempre as mais apetecidas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2010 às 11:55)

Bons dias.

Belas fotos com ar de ,boa estadia aí pelas alturas .

Por aqui foi uma noite e manhã com muita chuva e vento com rajadas...

Neste momento não chove o sol já marca presênça e ambiente desagradavél na rua,actual 12.8ºC e a pressão já a subir com 1006.6hpa,até ao momento 12.9mm.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (31 Out 2010 às 12:01)

Belas fotos que o elemento branco sempre proporciona 
Boa estadia e mais umas fotinhas se possivel


----------



## Veterano (31 Out 2010 às 12:03)

Boas fotos, André, debaixo de condições adversas.

  É uma pena que a nossa mais elevada serra se esconda normalmente debaixo de um manto de nevoeiro, com vento a assobiar.

  Doutra forma seriam uns postais, as tuas fotos, das primeiras neves.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Out 2010 às 12:16)

por aqui a noite foi de aguaceiros fortes e vento tambem igualmente forte, em destaque foi um grande diluvio que se abateu por volta das 3h (horario antigo) foram uns 20 minutos em que o vento soprava mesmo muito forte, chuva tb muito forte, possivelmente graniso e uma brutal trovoada que ate parecia bombas a arrebentar... a conta disso a cidade ficou um bom bocado sem luz... 

actualmente o chove certinho, vento moderado com algumas rajadas e uma temperatura de 11.8ºC 

agora vou ate gouveia, volto na segunda a noite, ate lá quem for a serra que se divirta, no lado de gouveia ja chegou a neve ao vale do rossim


----------



## actioman (31 Out 2010 às 12:20)

AnDré = Sortudo!! 

E ainda tens a lata de dizer que o tempo está agreste!  O tempo por ai está é uma delicia! 

Parabéns pelas fotos e que desfrutem da primeira nevada!  

E registos de temperaturas? Mesmo que sejam com o termómetro do carro daria para ter uma ideia.

Um abraço e obrigado por esta bela partilha!

PS- Eu sei que o entusiasmo é muito, mas não deixem que a segurança seja esquecida ao transitarem pelas estradas geladas!


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2010 às 13:26)

A primeira neve é sempre a mais aguardada, belas fotos André

Aqui em Bragança temos céu nublado com abertas, por vezes caiem alguns aguaceiros, vento moderado.

Registo 10.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2010 às 14:24)

Boas,por aqui continua o festival de vento ,muitas nuvens e sol,actual 14.3ºC.


----------



## ACalado (31 Out 2010 às 15:09)

AnDré disse:


> De volta à pousada, onde continua a cair água-neve.
> Tentámos dar uma volta pela serra, mas o nevoeiro, o vento e a muita precipitação que está constantemente a cair não ajudam nada.
> 
> Portanto, água-neve logo na pousada (1520m) e até ao centro de Limpa neves (1600m).
> ...





Belas Fotos André  A primeira neve da época e espero que muita mais venha  Amanhã será o dia ideal para captar umas fotos com o melhoramento do tempo, hoje com vento nevoeiro e confusão não será muito agradável andar la por cima 


Condições Actuais Covilhã:  9.7ºc, Aguaceiros Fracos Vento Moderado

Torre: -1ºc Nevoeiro, Vento Forte


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Out 2010 às 16:17)

Excelentes fotos *André*!  
Muito bom termos membros do fórum neste primeiro episódio de neve deste Outono na nossa Estrela e a fazer quem gosta do elemento branco ficar com um bocadinho de inveja. 

-----------

Por aqui têm sido um dia de aguaceiros e vento moderado a forte.

Por agora uma aberta e *11.1ºC*.

Precipitação acumulada: *20.0 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2010 às 16:20)

Boas,aguaceiros e vento forte que até assusta ,actual 11.4ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Out 2010 às 16:38)

spiritmind disse:


> Torre: -1ºc Nevoeiro, Vento Forte



Onde é que consegues ver os dados da Torre?

Edit: já vi!


----------



## karkov (31 Out 2010 às 16:48)

spiritmind disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Podes ver no site das estradas de Portugal, faz zoom ate a zona da Estrela e carregas no ícone com uma montanha
> 
> http://www.estradas.pt/home



aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2010 às 17:55)

Por aqui já vai escurecendo ,vento continua forte e bastante fresco,actual 10.8ºC.

A máxima de hoje 14.7ºC com uma minima de 10.1ºC,mas deve ser batida ainda...rajada max foi de 46.4km/h.


----------



## Serrano (31 Out 2010 às 18:32)

8ºC no Sarzedo, com uma grande ventania e alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Out 2010 às 19:03)

Dia de forte temporal de chuva e vento pela Covilhã, com rajadas muito, muito fortes, neste início de noite.

A época branca está de regresso à Estrela. Gostava de ter tempo de ir lá acima amanhã, antes de regressar ao Algarve, para tirar umas fotos aqui para os maluquinhos da neve do fórum, como eu...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2010 às 19:26)

O vento continua ainda maluco ,actual 10.9ºC com a pressão a subir 1011.7hpa.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2010 às 19:52)

Tarde de aguaceiros forte com vento forte também, vento esse que se mantém doidinho, a soprar um pouco por todo o lado, de todas as direcções...

33.2mm. Actuais 9.1ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2010 às 19:54)

O vento por aqui passou de besta a bestial ,sossego total com temperatura a  descer,actual 10.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2010 às 21:25)

Continua tudo calmo e ainda algumas nuvens,actual 11.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2010 às 21:43)

Pasmaceira autêntica e 9.2ºC.


----------



## DRC (31 Out 2010 às 22:24)

O dia de hoje foi marcado aqui no Sabugal pela ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas principalmente pelo vento forte.
Neste momento o vento abrandou, o céu está pouco nublado e a temperatura está a rondar os *6ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2010 às 22:59)

O céu por aqui já limpou e com algum vento de SW/W,actual 11.2ºC.

Então,até para o mês que vêm .


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2010 às 23:07)

Nestes 3 dias acumulei 96.3mm, ficando a precipitação do mês em 191.4mm.

Céu nublado com 10.0ºC.


----------



## kelinha (1 Nov 2010 às 04:31)

AnDré disse:


> Mais duas fotografias da nossa menina, aos 1800m de altitude!



OPAAAA tou tão invejosaaaa! 
Tou desertinha pra ir à Estrela!


----------



## Mix (1 Nov 2010 às 23:39)

Pedro disse:


> Ontem entre as 20h(actual 19h) e as 20:30h(actual 19:30h) abateu-se uma grande tempestade sobre a parte sul da cidade de Viseu, com chuva assustadora, saraivadas enormíssimas e vento de arrepiar, e para a perfeição ainda houve uma valente trovoada. O que valeu foi a curta duração do evento. A precipitação de ontem ficou-se pelos 28.9mm.
> 
> Esta madrugada foi de vento, aguaceiros fortes e algum granizo, trovoada alguma, mas nada de especial, tendo acumulado 18.2mm.



Bem, se foi !!! 

Que bela prenda eu tive pelo caminho apanhei em cheio essa tempestade.. 

Primeira vez que vou a viseu e apanho um evento destes 

Tive de parar na auto-estrada, não se via mesmo nada..


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2010 às 12:04)

AnDré disse:


> De volta à pousada, onde continua a cair água-neve.
> Tentámos dar uma volta pela serra, mas o nevoeiro, o vento e a muita precipitação que está constantemente a cair não ajudam nada.
> 
> Portanto, água-neve logo na pousada (1520m) e até ao centro de Limpa neves (1600m).
> ...



E fui um fim-de-semana e pêras. Agora estamos em tempo de nostalgia 

Uma boa nevada que caiu na Torre, mas ontem, já derretia. O nevoeiro era o maior dos problemas, principalmente no dia 31 às 18h, quando estávamos nas Penhas Douradas e íamos para as Penhas da Saúde, a visibilidade era praticamente nula não ascendendo os 10 mts. Lá subimos até a Torre, porque era o caminho mais perto, mas o mais perigoso, com neve e gelo (a partir dos 1800 mts) na estrada mais a conjugação do nevoeiro cerradissimo. Foi uma grande aventura, hehe.

Não tenho nenhuma fotografia por partilhar, porque tive uma pequeno acidente, em Canidelo, com a minha máquina. Caiu-me com a objectiva aberta sobre uma rocha e partiu-se. 
Mas o André tem algumas fotos para vos fazer inveja


----------

